# Official Raw discussion Thread 10/25



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Much like last year I see Triple Threat matches for the World titles at SS, I expect it to be Barrett, Orton and cena this year. 

Anyways looking forward to tonight.


----------



## phil206 (Oct 18, 2010)

Should be intresting to see what route the Cena/Nexus angle goes. Need to get Barrett some more heat back after last night. Wouldn't mind a triple threat for title. Im more hoping they kick off a Punk/Bryan feud for the US Title tbh...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

There should be a lot of new angles with the members of Team Raw. Currently none of them have anything to do, including the MITB holder, 2 former World Champions and the returning Zeke.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing why Nexus came out during the buried alive match.
Right now it makes ZER0 sense.

And obv excited to see what happens with Cena AAing Barrett


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I just hope half the show isnt Cena's crappy puppydog facials.How he ever got to do movies I'll never know.Rob Schneider is a better actor than he is.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Looking forward to what happens next with Nexus. Wade will probobly order Cena to give his half of the tag team titles up. I also hope for Punk/Bryan and also hope Beth Phoenix returns.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

the raw gm announcement Randy Orton will face John Cena and Wade Barrett for the wwe champion in a Triple Threat matches at Survivor Series 2010.

John Cena vs Randy Orton.

The Miz and Alex Riley vs David Hart Smith and Tyson Kidd with Natalya.

The Hart Dynasty will break up on raw tonight.

CM Punk vs John Morrison.

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus.

Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov vs Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso.

Tamina need to break up with Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso on raw tonight plus that storyline need to end very soon.

Ted DiBiase and Maryse vs Goldust and Aksana.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Nexus attack probably won't even be mentioned, it will just be forgotten. All focus will be on the potential triple threat match Cena/Orton/Barrett.

I have no idea what Punk/Miz/Sheamus/Zeke are gonna do


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> There should be a lot of new angles with the members of Team Raw. Currently none of them have anything to do, including the MITB holder, 2 former World Champions and the returning Zeke.


Yeh I'm thinking the same thing. These guys are gonna need something to do...unless of course they just shove them all in a Survivor Series elimination match, which could happen. Things is, theres the MITB holder, the two former world champions, returning Zeke yet the only slightly credible face they could feud with right now is Morrison because Orton/Cena are both tied up in this Nexus thing.

Any of them feuding wtih Morrison is all fine with me though. Punk could maybe feud with Bryan which would be cool to see but it still leaves a few guys with nothing to do. They have a highly uneven face/heel ratio right now. Will be interesting to see what they do though, along with the Nexus/Cena stuff which has been a highlight of RAW thus far.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I definately see a Triple Threat match for the WWE title being announced for the Survivor Series. Orton vs. Cena vs. Barrett, with Barrett telling Cena that he has to let him win, or Cena is fired from the WWE. 

I also fully expect Barrett to tell Cena to give up his Tag Team title belt to Gabriel, and I'm hoping Gabriel & Otunga defend the Tag Team titles tonight against McIntyre & Rhodes in a rematch, and lose them.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

^Haha, that's hilarious!

Hopefully, like some have said, a lot of new feuds begin. 
I'm really wanting to see what they do with Big Zeke. And Punk should start a feud with Bryan. 
I don't really know about everyone else. 

Can someone explain what happened last night at the end of Orton vs. Barrett. 
I didn't get to watch so I've only been trying to read the results and I'm very confused. Haha.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>


That poster was better than bragging rights 8*D


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> ^Haha, that's hilarious!
> 
> Hopefully, like some have said, a lot of new feuds begin.
> I'm really wanting to see what they do with Big Zeke. And Punk should start a feud with Bryan.
> ...


OK, at some point, the ref got KO'ed, then Nexus came in and beat down Orton. The Cena steps in, takes out Nexus. Barrett's all, "WTF, dude?" and Cena's like, "Dude, the ref's waking up. You would have been DQ'd!" and Barrett's all, "OK, get out of the ring!" The Orton comes to, goes super-Hogan, about to hit the RKO. Cena runs in and gives *BARRETT* the FU. Ref signals for the bell to ring, disqualifying Orton for "Outside Interference"... 

So Barrett "wins" the match, which was all Cena hadda help him do, yet Orton retains the belt.

Then Cena's looking at Orton after the match, like, "Hey man, I did what I could," and then Dickball McNoskillz gives Cena the RKO. Dickball poses, roll credits.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

^See, THAT'S how results should be written. :lmao
Thank you!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan Vs Dolph Ziggler Tonight on Raw.

WWE.com


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The match was so good, people need to see it twice. I smell interference or a dirty win for Ziggler.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel team Bryan will face team Ziggler in a Elimination Tag Match at Survivor Series 2010.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr Ziggles should get given the win here, not sure how it makes sense story wise.

Probably just because it was so good the first time.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

> The Orton comes to, goes super-Hogan












PUNT BROTHER!


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Rematch? Awesome. If it gets similar or even more time than last night it could be even better. Hope Ziggler gets a dirty win tonight, leading to a feud.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

So, who is Toby Keith going to suplex tonight?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Thing is, WWE can make me forget about last night's bad Bragging Rights ending if they deliver tonight straight off in the opening segment.

I would have a cold Raw start with Barrett yelling at Cena, then at the rest of the Nexus for trying to get involved in his match. Then, after the regular show open, have Nexus hit the ring for a follow-up on the Cena situation and why they helped Kane bury Undertaker.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hopefully they just unify the mid-card belts at Survivor Series.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so i didnt miss much last night? lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That image was aggressively unfunny. I regret even opening this thread.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Holy fuck Virgil was over.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Holy fuck Virgil was over.


Haha was just thinkin that!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

About to eat some Chipotle, watch this (should be good) RAW, and then picking up SvR 2011.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

& DiBiase was fucking hated.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> About to eat some Chipotle, watch this (should be good) RAW, and then picking up SvR 2011.


Now here's a fellow with a solid agenda.

Snacking on some Special K myself.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fuck you guys with your food, im starving here lol

and what no countdown tonight?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

starting


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

& now we begin.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I love the Sky Sports warning message!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go!!!

And what's special K??


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Here we go!!!
> 
> And what's special K??


Cereal!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

just noticed the opening vid is changed a bit

weeeee


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan's still not in the intro...


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

raw time lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OoOoOoOoO pyro


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Bryan's still not in the intro...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It sounded like Cole just said Matt Damon Otunga.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

At least Cena remembered his belt!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

He seriously needs a Nexus shirt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Seeing Otunga with a title is a strange sight.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Cena looks so happy


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh they actually bothered to have Cena walk out with the belt tonight.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

CENA CAME OUT TO NEXUS MUSIC!!!! 

It's a start!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Cena has got to start wearing the Nexus shirt


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Join the group Cena!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Cereal!


Oh, ok, I know what you're talking about. I was trying to think it was a place. 

Cena is tag champs as part of Nexus and this fool still doesn't have the right gear on. Haha.
At least he didn't come out to his own music.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Otunga with any kind of title belt...fail


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice heat for Nexus!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


>


Your not a fan? never noticed


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao barret owning the crowd


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Simmer Down... lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

crowd seems decent so far


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

A List.

lol at introducing themselves.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Simmer down right meow


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> CENA CAME OUT TO NEXUS MUSIC!!!!
> 
> It's a start!


It's about damn time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Justin Gabriel gets pops from the women in the audience hehe.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected]dish!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone have an ETA on Skip returning?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

They actually spoke about 'killing' Taker? :O


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't do that John! Remember, YOU can't see Barrett.

Hey they mentioned it! Haha.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Will they please stop referring to Nexus as the "Most Dominant Group in the history of the WWE"???


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Heath Slater looks like Chucky.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh god


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm still praying for the day that the Nexus goes one night/PPV without interfering/interrupting a match.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Where the hell is Tarver now?

Nexus is slowly decreasing without any information (Kayfabe) as to why


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

I love being British, Wade Barrett gets more awesome every time I hear him talk.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Here we go again with not revealing their reasons :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

it's none of our business???? that's it?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Guess creative has no idea why Nexus attacked Taker. SO lame...


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Good god, Barret's accent is so thick it's painful. LOL


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh shit, i didnt even notice Tarver wasnt there


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Otunga with gold ovwer anyother member of the Nexus is just wrong

nexus prob helped Kane from the start


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Good god, Barret's accent is so thick it's painful. LOL


Barret's accent is fine. I can understand it perfectly. Heath Slater on the other hand..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Very impressive explanation of the Nexus attack on Undertaker. The depth of the storytelling is amazing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And I quote!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why doesn't Barrett just order him to quit?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao

Some guy in the crowd has a Cole Miner sign.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

May I have your attention PLEASE


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote to Cole!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Barrett is so dominant on the mic.

Where's Jericho when you need him...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Can I have your attention please

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

end this GM shit already...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Barrett looks like a young Dino Spumoni.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Barret's accent is fine.


No, it's not.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so over this episode and it just began


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

from the U-nonimous General Manager?

Cole fucks up his first sentence.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YES! Barrett vs Orton - Cena as the ref. 

BOOK IT!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Da Rock will be da ref!1!1!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ugh Cena for referee


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, so Cena's gonna be the special referee.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

NOO Otunga with the Mic.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I never get tired of seeing the We've Cena Nuff signs


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> No, it's not.


Yes it is. You're just being moronic. Let me guess. You American?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lol god otunga sounds like whiny little girl


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck yes!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at otunga


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yea! otunga going down


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Someone please fill me in on the first 8 minutes? What did they say?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like Slater and Gabriel are now going to be the champs.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

TIME TO WHITE WASH THE NEXUSES. Bye, bye, Otunga.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dave's gonna lose the title

:sad:


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Wade is a GM!?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I really hate it when he says 'and I quote', looks like a tag title match now.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

C'mon Gabriel, 450 the Otunga man.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Sl8ter and Gabriel ftw!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

It should have been Slater and Gabriel to begin with


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Someone called it.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

SOMEONE SEND ME A REFEREE!

what a legend.

Get that belt off Otunga.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

way to promote unity amongst the stable barret....


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this is fucking stupid


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Gabriel & Slater for tag champs plz


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Woohoo! Hopefully Slater and Gabriel get the belts!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

NOOOOO, Otunga needs the gold. They should just recruit Mark Henry to the Nexus, have him and Otuna have the tag titles, pure ratings and awesomeness.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lay down Cena!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wade barrett is the future of wwe FACT


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I just noticed, why are ropes white? :S


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> I am an idiot. Ignore me, please.


Alright, if you wish.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cena to lay down!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"He's gonna get the chance to HAMMER Gabriel!"

"And Slater."

"Oh right, and Slater."

Freudian slip?


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh burn. Otunga is not pleased.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF? Why not have cena lie down?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dissension in the Nexus.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Welp looks like Otunga's days are numbered in the Nexus.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HAAAAA outunga goodbye.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Klebold said:


> Someone please fill me in on the first 8 minutes? What did they say?


Cena vs. Orton, winner choses who referees the future Barrett/Orton match.

Otunga's pissed that Cena attacked em last night and wanted him fired.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Wade is a pimp


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

this is so stale... barratt's voice is so monotone


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Don't get other members pissed Wade, come on!
Cena should be laying down.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anything to get the belt off Otunga


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder if Otunga will botch laying down.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmm I didn't know Wade was a GM lol, and now he wants Otunga to lie down.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why the hell would Otunga take orders?

His job isn't on the line.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

this is hilarious

lay down otunga :lmao


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Alright, if you wish.


Yep, American. That proves it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad to see Otunga have a title reign shorter than Kane's first title reign lol. The bad thing is he still got a title though


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Why screw Otunga!?,Barret is f'n up his own group.....Self imploding.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you.

Can Otunga disappear after this too?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wade yelling is gold :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

bwahahaha this is great, even Barrett knows Otunga sucks


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

24 hour reign being used properly!!

RAW wins already. I might not watch the rest :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:lmao ...Lay down Otunga!

Barrett's yelling at him is awesome.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE Fingerpoke of Doom??


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Otunga will botch and lay on his stomach.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is awesome. Right people have the titles now.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Nishaz88 said:


> this is so stale... barratt's voice is so monotone


It's like listening to an answering machine minus the emotion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NEW CHAMPZ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

**** 1/2


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

he hesitated. BOTCH!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Slater with his first WWE belt


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

At least we didn't have to suffer through Otunga wrestling


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

fpalm

FML.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I just realized that David won a title before Barrett and Gabriel! WTF'n F!?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Everyone in Nexus has held gold except for Barrett!

:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

awww..Cena didn't have to lay down...go cry now


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gabriel is holding Gold

Awesome


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I give this match 10 Limes!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They have Barret making everyone his bitches lol


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Best match of David Otunga's career? No botches is a instant classic for this assclown.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

That leaves a very sour taste in the mouth for me...


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Now thats a 5 star natch


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

*WOOOOO! FREE BACONATORS FOR THE LOCKER ROOM!*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I just noticed, why are ropes white? :S


lol you just noticed that? They been white for the past 4 months. I wish they would go back to the red ones.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow..way to discredit your wrestlers WWE!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy shit - the forum is going to explode...


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Wade yelling is gold :lmao


LIE DOWN NOW!


Did anyone see This Is England '86? Wade Barrett reminds me so much of Flip.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Everyone in Nexus has held gold except for Barrett!
> 
> :lmao


:lmao I love it!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for burying the Tag Team Division assholes!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> Otunga will botch and lay on his stomach.


Awesome :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was interesting to say the least...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YOU JUST HAD THIS F'N MATCH THREE WEEKS AGO!
Don't tell me this could be the biggest match in RAW history.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So Wade is GM now? He can just make every goddamn match of the night?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*****


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

4 weeks till Survivor Series? 

Holy shit. :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

We are watching what is possibly step one of the fall of Nexus. You can bet Otunga won't stand for this for long.

But how about that? First match of the night and creative devalues the Tag Titles by having the defending champion lay down for the challengers. Even worse? They had the title for no less than 24 hours.

In what was is creative NOT killing the Tag division?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> fpalm
> 
> FML.


so much for the brand new sig


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so if Cena wins he's the ref...and if Orton wins..Cena's the ref?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Why the hell would Otunga take orders?
> 
> His job isn't on the line.


Cause Nexus takes orders from Barrett. That is the reason why Cena has too obey orders. 

Oh, your avatar and sig is sooooo out of date.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am gonna wear my tuxedo T-shirt to Taker's funeral.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> Wow..way to discredit your wrestlers WWE!


its Otunga no one cares!


----------



## bspence (Oct 25, 2010)

I missed the very beginning. Why is Barret making matches?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Magsimus must not be a happy camper now...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

To be honest I'd like to see Taker as the ref, by the PPV we'll have forgotten he got buried alive last night.


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Akihiko said:


> It's like listening to an answering machine minus the emotion.


haha, you're telling me. this guy needs to learn how to talk. no matter what emotion he's feeling, he sounds all the same... boring


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> so much for the brand new sig


I know, WWE ruin everything :sad:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> fpalm
> 
> FML.


I think it's time to change the avy/sig:lmao


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

That match will be known in the future as the "David Otunga lie down... er... of doom"


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I guess no blacks allowed in Nexus. OTUNGA GET THE HINT, AND GTFO.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> I give this match 10 Limes!


Too many Limes! Too many Limes!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Nishaz88 said:


> haha, you're telling me. this guy needs to learn how to talk. no matter what emotion he's feeling, he sounds all the same... boring


Someone is definitely on crack.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE Fingerpoke of Doom??


Not really!,I mean there was no actual poke of doom/anticipation build up for the match and the result will have no where anywhere close at all to the WCW poke of doom!.

This was like TNA's one with Tara laying for Rayne!.

[email protected]'s promo video being like a tv show's Halloween special!.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I feel bad for Otunga he was stoked when he won the belts last night.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I also think Otunga should rebel, use his rematch clause and put on another showing of his superb technical skills!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

pipsythegypsy said:


> That match will be known in the future as the "David Otunga lie down... er... of doom"


:lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL. Wade Barrett the only person in Nexus not a champion yet.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> I know, WWE ruin everything :sad:


its all good as long as you're pro-Nexus


unless....you're on your way out with Mr. A-List over there


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Thanks for burying the Tag Team Division assholes!!!


thats exactly what i was thinking... completely threw away the history of the tag team titles with this nonsense


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bryan F'n Danielson!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

llamadux said:


> I guess no blacks allowed in Nexus. OTUNGA GET THE HINT, AND GTFO.


That's what I've been thinking. Haha. 
They've kicked out Young and Tarver. 
Skip wasn't kicked out, they just acknowledged he was hurt.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Danielson!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

EXCUSE ME!!!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Kaitlynn


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh great. 'The Dragon'


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

THE SEX!

And Kaitlyn!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Katlyn. Now there's a nice surprise


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, it's Vickie and every 14 year old girl in America.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kaitlyn is looking tasty.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

llamadux said:


> I guess no blacks allowed in Nexus. OTUNGA GET THE HINT, AND GTFO.


If you want rid of him, have Alex Riley as his tag team partner.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Raw to job to SD again? lol


----------



## dt50 (Jul 31, 2004)

soo whats the bet that orton wins and make otunga special ref???
just saying?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

RAW favoritism...lol

Perfection time!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

oh god.... it the real life equivalent of photoshop *Kaityln*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm expecting a 6 star match tonight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Otunga should revolt against the Nexus and form an new Nation with Young and Tarver. And the black ref.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Zigglesssssss to win this plz.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I hope SCSA is the referee


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

You're either Nexus, or you're black...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

For hell's sake. That has really pissed me off. Done in a way that really makes the whole process look like a joke. Doesn't nothing for Slater and Gabriel and makes Otunga look pathetic. In a stable with 4 willing members, it really doesn't make any sense even in kayfabe for the leader to alienate his largest follower.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Awesome :lmao


I think he's confusing him with Alex Riley.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Daniel F'N Bryan!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kaitlyn looks nice in that dress.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

sweet!
gogogogo Dragon


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

VLR said:


> You're either Nexus, or you're black...


New sig for me :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot! bryan!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

PUUUUUUNK!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Punk!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

WITH A D.A.R.E. SHIRT!!!!! TOO AWESOME


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Come on Danny lad


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

VLR said:


> You're either Nexus, or you're black...


Repped


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice, looks like we will be getting a Punk/Bryan feud.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM PUNK OMG.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

PUNKER!


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Why does he have that music for?.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Nishaz88 said:


> haha, you're telling me. this guy needs to learn how to talk. no matter what emotion he's feeling, he sounds all the same... boring


Nothing can help Wade learn to talk when he makes the same facial expression for everything.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

NIg got on an Dare shirt :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

think Danny's going to take it to Kaitlyn...with his new player skills


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kaitlyn is look hawt.....oh shhhhiiiitttttt cm punk. i smell a roh match in the future


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk/Bryan feud coming!?

Nice shirt Punk lol


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

marking for the KFC D.A.R.E. shirt


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*YES



PUNK VS BRYAN RIGHT NOW*


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

O_O

MARK'D.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk/Bryan fued. make it happen, please god make it happen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

D.A.R.E shirt!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh no. fpalm


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNK!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lmao love that attire 
Will that be on the game


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

CM Punk is my hero


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh Jesus, a D.A.R.E t-shirt. Now that's heelish.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

D.A.R.E. shirt!

CM Punk has made my life whole again

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Random unexplained Punk appearance.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How anyone thinks the whole stuff with Nexus and the titles is bad I Don't know. The titles haven't been the centre of attention in ages at least they have a reason to be seen now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

D.A.R.E. ftw!

I miss that stuff from school..


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay I've figured it out, Barrett needs to order Cena to choke Otunga with a tie and we can be rid of them both!

Ooh and a CM Punk Danielson feud brewing.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Otunga should revolt against the Nexus and form an new Nation with Young and Tarver. And the black ref.


Why do people wanna put the Black Wrestlers in a new version of the Nation???


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CM Punk wearing a D.A.R.E. to be different shirt FTW!!

Please start a Punk/Bryan feud.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

CM F'N PUNK!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh fuck Triple threat at Survivor Series please


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

PUNK Im marking out!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Random Punk appearance?

I'd rather have a MOTY candidate rematch thank you.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM/Dragon please.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the dare shirt


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

o0o0o0o0o Punk on commentary !!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk/Cole on commentary again!! Marking out!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AND ON COMMENTARY!!!!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Punk wearing a DARE t-shirt. Me like!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

TAP OR SNAP!!!


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

punk an commantary = EPIC


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lawl punk is punk'n king


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol at punk taking shot at king


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CM Heel won't bury his friend Daniel Bryan...the ROH reunion STARTS RIGHT FUCKING NOW!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtfbbq surfboard?


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Weren't Bryan's shoulders on the mat for 3 seconds?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

The kid never get to see stuff like this


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MARK THE FUCK OUT SURF BOARD!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk "scouting talent"...Kaitlyn

and wearing a Cubs hoodie..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

mexican surfboard!!!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Seriously, how many submissio hold does DB have?


It might literally be about 500


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am actually wearing a bugs bunny DARE shirt right now. Yes I wear it in an ironic fashion.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Punk on commentary. Absolute 18 karat gold.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, you tell em Punk! 

Regal FTW!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lmao, SHAWN'S A THIEF!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol Punk burying HBK awesome. Punk needs to stay as a commentator.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk sound like he's shooting for Regal!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao at punk..hbk ripped danielson off


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUNK just OWNED HBK.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Punk should be there every night, the man is a genius on the mic.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh Punk. Always making the world a better place.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

MoTN already


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Best RAW ever! 

CM PUNK!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

cm punk buuuuuurned hbk...hahah


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoah... Punk is always interesting on the mic.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

More punk on commentry


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"What's this move called king??":lmao


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

HAHAHA, CM Punk = Best Commentator in the WWE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is punk shooting?:lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

If CM Punk ever retires, he would be gold as a commentator.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe people are marking out this much for a D.A.R.E t shirt.
I love Punk but come on...


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

So is Punk a tweener now?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Seriously, how many submissio hold does DB have?
> 
> 
> It might literally be about 500


he has 1005


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome shout out to William Regal!

I would mark like a little bitch if Daniel Bryan and Punk started feuding!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

god damn punk, shut up lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Seriously, how many submissio hold does DB have?
> 
> 
> It might literally be about 500


I'd say 1005, but Y2J marks would rip my head off!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

hes coming right at us!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

If they're not going to put him in the main event they should just have him at the table with Cole and King. Not as good as his work on NXT but still good


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ the Cougar necklace Vicky is wearing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw needs more unscripted Punk.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Pumk/Daniel Dryan Feud = GOLD


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Who told Vickie she should wear a 'Cougar' necklace?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Danielson and Ziggler have worked great together so far. Granted Danielson does a lot of the work.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Waits for people to cream over that dive....*


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

loved the evan borne shout out


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DB always looks like he is going to start laughing, anyone else notice that?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Jeez just call him Daniel Benoit..........o wait. My bad.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Ziggler and Danielson own bigtime.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

I cannot think of a better opener. The belts off Otunga, Ziggler/Bryan again, this time with CM Punk on commentary.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CM Heel shooting on that bitch SHawn Michaels...Kaityln in HD...Barrett making bastards lay down. I LOVE THIS SHOW!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SUBMISSION HOLD #853

ARMBAR


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

alejbr4 said:


> he has 1005


but 753 of them are the ARMBAR!!!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Panther said:


> Danielson and Ziggler have worked great together so far. Granted Danielson does a lot of the work.


Hahahaha. Nope.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Hope they start a best of 5 series with Punk/DB with the series ending at WrestleMania.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

punk is pure gold on the mic


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Jeez just call him Daniel Benoit..........o wait. My bad.


fpalm or :lmao?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder if Daniel Bryan will be on Shawn Michaels' new hunting show? They'll be stabbing at tofu with toothpicks... the murderers.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I want to like Punk but I do heroin so it's kind of hard to..


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

HeliWolf said:


> I cannot think of a better opener. The belts off Otunga, Ziggler/Bryan again, this time with CM Punk on commentary.


Zombie Benoit challenges Bryan for his US championship but loses due to interference from his family.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Anybody got a link to a decent stream. They are all fucking cutting out tonight. Thanks.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

iMac said:


> Who told Vickie she should wear a 'Cougar' necklace?


LayCool gave it to her as a gift.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

CM Punk on commentary makes this even better... and this was already great!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Goatlord said:


> Ziggler and Danielson own bigtime.


Zig aint doing much..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> I want to like Punk but I do heroin so it's kind of hard to..


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Probably POTY


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

El Pikkle said:


> I wonder if Daniel Bryan will be on Shawn Michaels' new hunting show? They'll be stabbing at tofu with toothpicks... the murderers.


lolwut Shawn Michaels has a hunting show?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bapetacular said:


> Hahahaha. Nope.


I'm sorry but I keep thinking that your avy is of the Bed Intruder guy.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Zombie Benoit challenges Bryan for his US championship but loses due to interference from his family.


That's just nasty


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Jeez just call him Daniel Benoit..........o wait. My bad.


at least I'm not the only one to remember benoit doing that on smackdown and whacking the announcer's table


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I think John Cena will be the guest referee either way.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I really hope Punk remains a heel. He does seem to be drifting into tweener territory a bit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

nWo2010 said:


> I want to like Punk but I do heroin so it's kind of hard to..


Full of win.


----------



## GSB (Oct 9, 2006)

k missed the first 15 mins of raw...what happened?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Crowd is on fire only because of this match.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thats like the 10th kick to the head Ziggles has taken in the past 2 nights.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Is Punk wearing pants tonight?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

GSB said:


> k missed the first 15 mins of raw...what happened?


pure epic win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Just tuned in, what did I miss?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao at dude holding up that Rodgers jersey


He could just wear it ya know


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

almost had him!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> LayCool gave it to her as a gift.


That's some knowledge right there.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Punk bringing down the Miz? When did he turn face?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler is the best seller in the WWE.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Another good match so far. Wouldn't mind a short feud between the two


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sweet Chin Music!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk..theres not such thing as a bad team but a bad captain..

ZING


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dolph just pulled out a super kick. Nice.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ziggles sporting the sweet chin music?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

finish him!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I've never seen Danielson tell the ref "I have till 5" in the WWE. He should start doing that again.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Just tuned in, what did I miss?


New Tag Champs


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

GSB said:


> k missed the first 15 mins of raw...what happened?


- David Otunga laid down like a bitch as ordered by Barrett and handed the titles to Slater/Gabriel in a title "match"

- Now, Bryan/Ziggler rematch, with Punk commentating.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, they're really letting these guys go. Methinks they're waking up to the potential of GOOD WRESTLING once more.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy shit what a kick


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> Punk bringing down the Miz? When did he turn face?


Pretty sure the Miz is hated universally


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

2 !!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I miss Linda Robin.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice carryjob, Bryan


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Another damn cool match with these two!.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I really hope Punk remains a heel. He does seem to be drifting into tweener territory a bit.


yea he's being a lil too nice

Nothings better than heel punk ... the I'm better than you cause your lifestyle sucks thing will always work

Hopefully it's all a swerve and he interfers and feuds with Dragon


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mr MJ™ said:


> New Tag Champs


who?

.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vicky: finish him!!!!! lmaooo 
fatality


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NICE MOVE by Zig


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow punk taking more shots at king

punk does have a point. I don't think king calls matches anymore


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Punk is burying King.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Get rid of Cole and King and have Punk and Josh do commentary from inside the grave from the Buried Alive set.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

rofl Punk is on a fucking roll


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

nWo2010 said:


> I want to like Punk but I do heroin so it's kind of hard to..


I am so fucking quoting that.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome reference to Punk's cameo on NXT.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol i love punk shitting all over green bay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> Just tuned in, what did I miss?


Barrett forced Otunga to lay down for Gabriel and Slater in a tag team title match. Beyond that, I don't really know since we're behind in Canada.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

nice reverse slam there


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Packers won last night 
Who?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't stop laughing at Punk. lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol @ Punk 

Cole: The Packers won last night
Punk WHO? 

:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

what cant punk do?

hes got me cracking up, "who?" lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The crowd are loving this almost as much as I'm loving Kaitlyns ass.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"Greatest thing to happen to Green bay in I dont know how long"

Punk's gold.


----------



## ssjad05 (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow best mid-card match on raw in a long time.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CM = commentating master.

Punk to attack Bryan now methinks


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bryan wins again?

Fuck off.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Holy shit Daniel Bryan won a match on Raw.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Danielson getting over on ring ability alone


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

omg vickie is gonna' have a stroke


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

please no email beep please no email beep


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> who?
> 
> .


Slater/Gabriel


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The ref ain't believing Vickie. :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome, awesome match!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I lol @ Danielsons music every time. So awesome


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Bryan wins again?
> 
> Fuck off.


Could have sworn you were a DB fan...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk really doesn't like King, Haha.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk vs Danielson Feud!?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Barrett forced Otunga to lay down for Gabriel and Slater in a tag team title match. Beyond that, I don't really know since we're behind in Canada.


Awesome.

I guess they're going for a Barrett/Otunga fued soon though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Wait. Zig's leg obviously under the rope and no overturn


but Edge pins Cena and overturn?


Yes Vickie, RAW's officiating is completely biased :lmao

/kayfabe


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

No King, the only place to see photo's of the entire show is Google, hell you can download the full show using it


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

the only beef ziggler has is vickie guerrero rofl


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Panther said:


> I am so fucking quoting that.


Haha, You just did...and it's true! ahhaha


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice match between Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler. These two match each other very well. Good stuff.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

With CM Punk/Daniel Bryan foreshadowing, they are playing with the IWC's virtual boners.

And yet I don't care.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Fuck my cable company, they cut RAW to advertise some Community High School :no:...


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Bloody commercial breaks. Oh well, Punk and Bryan are having a staredown.

Weird because they have no kayfabe WWE history.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This move... /sigh


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i feel bad for Kaitlyn, having to follow Vickie around

but i guess being near Vickie makes her look hotter by comparison....Vickie is the DUFF


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RE-NEW THE FEUD????
YOU JUST HAD THIS MATCH 3 WEEKS AGO.
Cole SERIOUSLY has short term memory, and that pisses me off.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Great match. Don't put Punk in this program just yet, these two can definitely put out some more great matches.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Suprised they had DB go over 2 straight, but those two have great chemistry. 

And more Punk on commentary.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Melora Hardin! HOT!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good match, keep it up raw!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Is Ziggler having a "the refs are against me" gimmick?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Keep Punk on commentary please.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

DB's music + Vickie Guerrero's screaming REALLY does match up to a tee. Anybody else notice this? It's f'in hilarious.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, next time I see that Sims 3 advert I want some acid.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a brutal crowd. Katilyn got a bigger reaction than CM Punk.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That "Next 3 Days" movie looked pretty good.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Is Ziggler having a "the refs are against me" gimmick?


you changed the sig and avatar and the new guy loses lol no luck man


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Is Ziggler having a "the refs are against me" gimmick?


Oh, now that Big Dave losese his gold you're sporting the Ziggler?

GOLDDIGGER.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

wasnt punk saying that he was scouting talent? he is in the search of a tag team partner or wtf?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I am starting to get bored.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

That match was dangerously close to last nights match...it was like the dollar menu version of the Bragging Rights match....I think Punk vs Bryan will be better. Ziggler had too much daylight between his kicks and a few other strikes last night, could of ruined the whole match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

UGh sadly that will be the only good match tonight, soon we'll be back to Dibiase Koslov and Santino comedy crap.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, that was awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

sparrowreal said:


> wasnt punk saying that he was scouting talent? he is in the search of a tag team partner or wtf?


Scouting future opponents .. as in DB


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Good show so far.

Josh Matthews will come out and bring last night's set, Nexus will beat Orton down and have Cena AA him into the grave, and Kane will make a dump truck dump dirt over him.

Then the GM will ring in and accidentally send Cole a pic of Titus O'Neil's junk and they'll have to end the show.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Toby Keith wants to hunt

Don't tell me what Toby Keith wants


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Vince got a pop


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Ten thousand Americans just turned off their televisions. The rest just fell off their tractors with excitement.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

nothing says education like WWE!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah..like I want some guy named Kofi to teach me how to read


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cmon guys, lets shut off raw and pick up a book


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

STAND UP FOR THE WWE!*


* unless you are physically unable to stand, then please continue to sit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya there just there to get autographs


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, I understand they've been doing this for awhile, 
but they really don't need to play these type of promos during the show, just because of this election. 
I understand showing stuff like Make a Wish and Tribute to the Troops, 'cause they've always done that.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YOU CANT READ ME


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

More self sucking, WWE style!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> you changed the sig and avatar and the new guy loses lol no luck man


He still has the title 



El Pikkle said:


> Oh, now that Big Dave losese his gold you're sporting the Ziggler?
> 
> GOLDDIGGER.


:side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Layla in a library makes me want to read.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Akihiko said:


> I am starting to get bored.


After that match?

Seriously you kids these days all having ADHD.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

sparrowreal said:


> wasnt punk saying that he was scouting talent? he is in the search of a tag team partner or wtf?


He could also be looking for members of a Survivor Series. During the match, he was saying that Raw lost at Bragging Rights because the captain was so bad.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

These kids are taking up Zack Ryder's t.v time.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

READING IS GOOD KIDZ, AND VOTE FOR LINDA


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Bellas :yum:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

aklsjdhfa;isdjf;laksd hj;oaisdjf.laksdj fasd


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

yep guest hosts=bella whores, toby keith is going to get laid tonight


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

SANTINO!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Santino.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wtf santino....lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I wna raed mah wai to wretslemanai


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

O M G!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

good god they are the biggest whores on the planet...and i'd still fuck them both

and Santino=WIN


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bellas, yall just happy you got some free shit


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Who the fucks that with the whores?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

God I love Santino!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I hate that since the media has been dogging the WWE, the last couple episodes have seemed like campaign plugs or an attempt to regain credibility from the rest of the world. I understand that it is messed up the way the WWE has been treated, and since the whole voting booth debacle I can completely understand Vince & Co. wanting to take a stand... but it just takes away from the flow of the show.

Fuck elections and the propaganda that comes in tow.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Toby Keith. For fuck's sake, please.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> Layla in a library makes me want to read.


For real, I may even learn to read for her!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Maria shout out. Haha.

Nice song Santino!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God is it in the Bella's contracts to just be eye candy for the guest host or what?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

new Cena belt....just in time for the holidays

how to get the Bellas under my tree..I'm sure it's not that hard


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kurt Angle in a cowboy hat >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Santino in a cowboy hat


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Great song Santino! I'll download that later tonight.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Howdy fella


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lol Santino


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Do the bella twins ever wrestle?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Just get the Toby Keith skit over with so we dont have to see him again. Nice song from Santino though.

Sheamus to squash him


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WHAT A FUCKING SONG! :lmao


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> After that match?
> 
> Seriously you kids these days all having ADHD.....


No. I am just not interested in either Ziggler or DB.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Joel said:


> Layla in a library makes me want to read.


little known fact: that was the first time Layla was ever in a library :no:


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

im marking for a santino win haha


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Lobster head here


Sheamus squash comin right up


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Think they might shape Santino into a legitimate wrestler??


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Sheamus-Santino? WTF.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Another squash match


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Santino vs Sheamus.

Longer or shorter than against Ryder.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

TOO MANY LIMES 

YOU'RE AN EMBARRASMENT AND LOST YA HEAD


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

That's my new favorite song. :agree:


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHAHAHA santino


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't worries. 
Do think he was for reallys. Hahahahaha!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Santino vs Sheamus then!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Sheamus went from WWE champ to feuding with Santino.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder if that's the same Sheriff badge that Austin had.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I haven't been happy to see Sheamus in like ever. He is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena go make me a sammich


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I see a Nexus baseball cap! 

Make Cena wear it!


----------



## Flyersman67 (Jul 8, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG. Did Santino just say "I do have one love, its long and skinny......"


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

So as usual, the appearance of the Bella twins on Raw spurns the repeated use of the word "whores" on the dicussion thread.

Misogyny reigns supreme on WF.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wonder how much cock Cena has had to suck under orders from Wade?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

They made the WWE title even more of a Toys R US.....Toy!,Keith will likely throw it out lol!.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barrett


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> No. I am just not interested in either Ziggler or DB.


Are you not interested in entertaining wrestling matches either?


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> No. I am just not interested in either Ziggler or DB.


You don't seem to like much


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They can't even call them Tag Titles. Haha. 
Why doesn't Wade want Cena to quit???


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrett is like Emperor Palpatine at the moment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

mom n dad are fighting


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

He tried to quit!

The (R)-Truth hurts!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Heh, Cena's bad about being a water boy.

Before, wasn't he just a glorified cheerleader that swung a towel around and held pep rallies to open every episode?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

So Barrett will offer a title shot to Cena if he helps him win the championship from Orton right?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Well thank God Cena's had enough... the "errand boy" shit has about run its course already.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Lok said:


> mom n dad are fighting


which ones mom?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He took off his arm band, tisk tisk


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

SJFC said:


> Are you not interested in entertaining wrestling matches either?


Hey, show me an entertaining match and I'll give a shit.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Derek said:


> STAND UP FOR THE WWE!*
> 
> 
> * unless you are physically unable to stand, then please continue to sit












Samoa Joe in 25 years?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> which ones mom?


Barrett of course, he makes all the rules


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Hey, show me an entertaining match and I'll give a shit.


Are you for real?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> which ones mom?


You know, I am not sure.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

bulklogan said:


> You don't seem to like much


Since when did Ziggler and DB account for all of the WWE?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> No. I am just not interested in either Ziggler or DB.


Sounds like a personal problem


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> Hey, show me an entertaining match and I'll give a shit.


lol 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barrett to win please, then offer Cena a shot.


----------



## BRettS (Sep 6, 2006)

another lay down title change

Is Vince Russo booking this

or did WWE see TNA get a huge 1.5 rating for the KO's title change and they thought WE must do that

More WWE crap after last nights shocking PPV that was the worst PPV in at least 15 years, now we have a crap RAW.

Never thought I'd say this but TNA > WWE


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

didnt tarver get healed now? return to nexus soon?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

SJFC said:


> Are you not interested in entertaining wrestling matches either?


I think he suffers from severe ADHD just like most kids born after the 80s.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Sounds like a personal problem


You replied to me, champ.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

McCool as Bret Hart >> everything


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That actually looked exactly like Bret :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Laylass!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LAYCOOL!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Hey, show me an entertaining match and I'll give a shit.


Ok. Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan RAW 10/25/10


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Black Ref! Finally, something good.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

jesus christ why are these bitches here


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Finally some Gail action.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I gotta say even with a beard, i would still would tear layla up


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

That song was incredibly corny. Those who enjoy his crap should NEVER criticize Hornswoggle... they are both essentially the same. Corny, horrible humor.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

yummy layla!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Black ref!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

damn layla took a nose dive.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ooooooh my god, too much hot for one ring

king "i dont mind looking at them, but when they talk i wish i was deaf" isnt that how you feel about all women?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

A Darren Young appearance would make me forgive WWE for screwing Big Dave over. Primo would also suffice.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Beth vs. Mccool at WM

and lol @ Gail/Mickie gettin the jobber entrance


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

layla - 10x better looking than melina imo


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Since when did Ziggler and DB account for all of the WWE?


You were whining about Barretts accent as well, you've just pretty much complained all night so far.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The things I would do to Layla....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

LayCool > Paris Hilton

Get out King


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Who did Melina piss off in the past 2 months?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

McCool's kick fucking owns :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Does Black Ref have a name or will he always be known as Black Ref, king of the Diva matches?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Since Undertaker is getting surgery and the WWE don't desperately need him to do anything look for the Diva's title to come off those no talent whores LayUncool any day now. I can't wait for the locker room girls to collude together to stiff the shit out of them in their next match....that was so pathetic.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Melina did something in the back


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Melina jobbing with Gail. Hahahaha. 

Gosh, Layla!!!! Goddness...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Finally some Gail action.


well...kinda


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Quick match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Black ref: "HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!"


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm glad these bimbos keep burying better and more entertaining wrestlers


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WWE Divas, smart, sexy, pointless...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> Black ref!


who's the bird in your avatar?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Glad the pissbreak womans match was so short


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

bme said:


> Beth vs. Mccool at WM
> 
> and lol @ Gail/Mickie gettin the jobber entrance


MICKIE?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wait how'd she get the pin


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Gail Kim, poor Gail Kim


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I swear I saw a Layla nip slip.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

big first down, o wait i mean yaaa raw


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lol vote plugging


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Is there pink stuff all of King's face?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

mcool has grown to level 26 BRO KICK LEARNED


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

people still think the WWE is not into the politics business? :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL WWE T-shirt meniton.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol i went to make a sarnie missed the diva match and now another advert ffs


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Riley plotting on the Black Ref.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Layla=FLAWLESS

Melina=JOBBER


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Senor Miz is gonna get his ass kicked.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

God... Next Tuesday's fucking election can't be over soon enough.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And don't wear a WWE shirt!!!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

You know they just want to say "Vote For Linda."


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Derek said:


> Who did Melina piss off in the past 2 months?


Yeah her star has fallen rapidly since her return.

Laycool are really getting all the exposure at the moment in the women's division.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay this political shit in wwe needs to stop, hopefully Linda loses.
Is pathetic.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

why do people always mention the black ref.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL IF somebody shows up in a WWE shirt for a political voting party!.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lol at all the pm's and posts I'm getting about my avatar. 

I actually forgot her name, I lost the link and photo I saved, I got it off some random site haha.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Derek said:


> Who did Melina piss off in the past 2 months?


She hasn't won a match on RAW since she went on twitter and bashed the WWE for keeping the Divas title over the Women's title.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

no WWE t-shirt at te polls? you are actually telling us to not promote the company?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Layla - Being the hottest bitch since 2000's.
Michelle - Kicking bitches heads off since 1980's.
Black Ref - Keeping bitches in line since 1900's.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Does Black Ref have a name or will he always be known as Black Ref, king of the Diva matches?


It's Justin King.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm guessing Melina didn't want to suck Vinces dick, that's why she lost in a minute. lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> God... Next Tuesday's fucking election can't be over soon enough.


lol u still think that has any thing to do with the actual company?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Finally some Gail action.


Yeah, not so much after all.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Serpent01 said:


> why do people always mention the black ref.


It's just one of those funny little things that keeps everyone from hating each other.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> I swear I saw a Layla nip slip.


Nah but I saw a nice healthy camel toe though..thank goodness. ADR...do the right thing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why dont they just tell everyone to vote for Linda and be done with it, it's really pathetic that Vince is using all the shows to plug this fucking election that no one gives a shit about.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Black ref^


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr MJ™ said:


> MICKIE?


lol oh shit, i fucked up


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I reach the hour of 2:30 every single day of my life, and MY brain never stops working...


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Meh, people just don't seem to like the shoot aspect to wrestling anymore, which I find a little depressing. I wouldn't call it ADHD, he's probably just overtaken by cheesy gimmicks, mic work, or your brawler types who couldn't do a simple takedown, submission hold (side headlock DOESN'T count) or a good looking suplex to save their life.

Can't blame em, though. Since the MMA influx, wrestling has become much more strike-focused.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> She hasn't won a match on RAW since she went on twitter and bashed the WWE for keeping the Divas title over the Women's title.


Ah. Makes sense now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> why do people always mention the black ref.


'Cause he's the only one, and it seems like he's only in the diva matches. 
He did something right backstage. Haha.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I know its Kojima said:


> big first down, o wait i mean yaaa raw


That was an amazing catch by Steve


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

USCena said:


> no WWE t-shirt at te polls? you are actually telling us to not promote the company?


From what I've heard. People with WWE merchandise will be told they are not allowed to vote.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish they would split up Laycool.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> Lol at all the pm's and posts I'm getting about my avatar.
> 
> I actually forgot her name, I lost the link and photo I saved, I got it off some random site haha.


Looks like Yurizan Beltran, your friendly boob identifier.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

bulklogan said:


> You were whining about Barretts accent as well, you've just pretty much complained all night so far.


Do you have a point?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole's about to jizz himself.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> MICKIE?


oh how i miss her, i'd trade Gail for Mickie in a heartbeat


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the best thing in pro wrestling just showed up


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] the hell im average sign


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

hahaha i'm a miz mark but the hello i'm average sign made me rofl


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello I'm Average sign. Well done......well done.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

PikachuMan said:


> the best thing in pro wrestling just showed up


Alex Riley?!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

as a Miz fan, i LOLed at the "Hello, I'm Average" sign.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know any of these coaches Cole compares Miz to.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Alex Riley to attack front row fan


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Face pop for the Miz


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

And all is well, the Miz and that other dude are here.


Sky Sports really takes the piss with it's ad breaks, I swear to God I've watched more insurance ads in the last hour than Raw.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's Justin King.


Is that his real name? He sounds like the lord of the small penis brigade lol!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm average haha


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

How many syllables are in "Miz"?

Because the announcer just made it, like, a 6 syllable word....


*"The Meeeiiiiuuuuaaaazzzzaaaah"*


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Black ref^


Please, let's keep things civilised and keep Hun players out of it


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Now a good promo to wake us up after the shitfest that is known as the divas


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> Lol at all the pm's and posts I'm getting about my avatar.
> 
> I actually forgot her name, I lost the link and photo I saved, I got it off some random site haha.


you better search your history then before i neg you. 8*D


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

THE MIZ IS SHIPERIOUR!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

HeliWolf said:


> And all is well, the Miz and that other dude are here.
> 
> 
> Sky Sports really takes the piss with it's ad breaks, I swear to God I've watched more insurance ads in the last hour than Raw.


That's because of American TV. They have a lot more ad breaks than we do, but due to it being live we have to suffer through it.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> MICKIE?


WOO! You just outsmarted a fan on a naming error.

You have now just proven yourself to be the smartest fan in the world.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He lost. I blame the leader. lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> From what I've heard. People with WWE merchandise will be told they are not allowed to vote.


That's bullshit

They can't do that


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

The Miz is like that douchey friend you have that is always getting you into fights.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cole is jacking off as we speak.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz turning in to JFK with his speaking


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Why doesn't he cash in soon? I'm starting to think he'll lose when he does now. 

lol cole


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i just realized...Miz has stolen Jericho's promo material.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

El Pikkle said:


> WOO! You just outsmarted a fan on a naming error.
> 
> You have now just proven yourself to be the smartest fan in the world.


:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So bored of Miz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just dragging...and dragging.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Do you have a point?


You don't even seem to like anything so why bother watching it. Better yet, why are you still posting here?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Slowly turning into a Miz fan. fpalm


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

A sweet burn against the Miz would be his opponent in a feud replacing his AWESOME!!! in his music with a word like FEGGGOT!!!!!!!! well not that one but something like it.


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

HeliWolf said:


> And all is well, the Miz and that other dude are here.
> 
> 
> *Sky Sports really takes the piss with it's ad breaks, I swear to God I've watched more insurance ads in the last hour than Raw.*


im pretty sure that has something to do with the amount of ads going on in America


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ahh, so this promo is just an advert. 

Cool.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

its not ike big show and cena are on the cover either



oh wait


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He about hit Riley with that briefcase. 

SVR 2011 SHOUT OUT!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Now that is a great cover


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

He isnt on the cover over here


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> That's bullshit
> 
> They can't do that


Well... they are...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Get on with it kid!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Waits for someone to put Miz's SVR 11 cover as their avatar/sig*


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm definitely starting to notice how stale Miz is getting as the days go on.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao That cover is fantastic.

7 Miz's :lmao


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Actually Miz, the posterboy is Bret Hart in Canada. :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think Cole can handle 7 Miz...well maybe he could


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

lots of audio an video sync screw ups tonight

MONDAY RIGHT RAW!!!???? hahaha


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Monday Right Raw


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I want lobster head to kick his head in!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

MONDAY RIGHT RAW


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm getting SvR2011 at midnight!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

MONDAY RIGHT RAW!...wow.


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Monday Right Raw


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Monday Right Raw? :L


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Monday Right Raw :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*MONDAY RIGHT RAW*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

monday right raw!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Monday Right Raw? Miz turned into Scooby Doo.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Monday Right NAW!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

bulklogan said:


> Don't mind me I am generic butthurt fanboy#9999, just ignore me.


Will do.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Monday Right RAW!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Monday Right Raw!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Am I the only one that heard 'monday right raw'?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MONDAY RIGHT RAW!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Joel said:


> Michelle - Kicking bitches heads off since 1980's.


More like stealing finishers since 2008.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Monday Right Raw lol


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

MONDAY RIGHT RAW!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Word has it Miz is gonna be back in Cleveland at a club downtown the night before Thanksgiving. If he is, I wouldn't mind going out and telling him what a douche he is to his face.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao

Monday Right RAW


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Monday right raw, dick head miz lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Monday Right RAW ? lol


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Haha. King actually made a burn.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Monday Right Raw ladies and gentlement lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz will be on the cover of Smackdown vs RAW 2. Awesome.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

yeah1992 said:


> I'm definitely starting to notice how stale Miz is getting as the days go on.


you should of been noticing that since 2008


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why isn't the Zookeeper dancing to her entrance music?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Monday Right Raw....you tell him Miz


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't know I was watching "Ronday Right Raw" 
Miz has been learing from Scooby Doo. 
King acknowledged it. Haha. 

Eve looking real good.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Why the hell is she here?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Eve, boy I would do things to her that get you put in jail at mexico.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

The Miz's segments drag on a bit, but as a character, I am starting to like him.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

oh god,

HIDE YO KIDS HERE COMES R TRUTH


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Nishaz88 said:


> im pretty sure that has something to do with the amount of ads going on in America


Yeah. It's just really annoying, I mean it's not like Raw is on at a convenient time and when you see that Raw title card come up _so_ often it just seems like there's so many.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn she got a big a** chin


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

sugar dumpling...lol


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn the miz is the harsh


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok Miz just won life :lmao


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Ha ha ha, he botched on the mic, he's frickin awesom right, o really? neh


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pwnt.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Eve lookin' pretty good right now


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i see nothing wrong with that hair


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I live in Connecticut and the news said you can't wear WWE t shirts bc it shows who your voting for and your not aloud to promote a candidate at a polling station...stupid I know but thats Connecticut for you.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

BUUUUURRRRRNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Eve > Miz

in that promo so far


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn.

Is that Evolution in the ring?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ohhhhh DAMN EVE LOL.

.....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ON SNAP EVE...shooting the Miz


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wait, why was Eve used for this segment?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

he does have a frog face tbh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> More like stealing finishers since 2008.


You say stealing. I say improving 8*D


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow Eve is given it to him. Dayum


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ripping into Miz!

Quality.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh shit! Eve owning that ass and I'd like to own dat ass.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Will do.


Oh no, you're insulting me on the internet. I think I might cry. But seriously, why not just at least try and enjoy the show?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The King Of Bling said:


> you should of been noticing that since 2008


Nah, he had his moments.

Eve just owned Miz? :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz does know how to work the crowd


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Does Eve only have eyes for black guys? I know she dated JTG. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

uhh eve sucks


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Vintage cole


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hahaha quality


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Eve should go back to the kitchen


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Runday Right RAW, Raggy!

Dayum! Miz, got served. LOL


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha coles such a tool


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

GOOD COMEBACK MIZ, THAT WAS GREAT! Haha.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I guess hittin' chicks ain't PG? Bitch woulda been put through a table by now 10 years ago.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I like how out of all the insults she threw at him he only picked up on frog face.

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanm, Eve got fangs.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

ewwwwww miz the king of cheap heat, and he's ugly


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz, smack dat bitch


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Eve is just mad Miz didn't pay her for last time.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Alex Riley on the mic?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!

So Nash did join the writing team...


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

YES!!

Drake reference!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

:lmao @ riley


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ the Drake reference


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao this is great.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

you fancey huh?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Alex Riley quoting rap lyrics :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was thinking that Riley was gonna say "Shut the fuck up"


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Eve is actually pretty awesome here.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Alex Riley will accidently insult The Miz.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

miz cashes in after cena beats orton. calling it. he has to prove hes worthy


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

HAHAHA.

Epic Drake reference from Alex Riley. Ratings for that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

OH MY GOD

GTFO Riley

No Drake for you :lmao :lmao


GET OUT THE FRONT DOOR!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Shut the front door? fpalm


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole's cackling is getting pretty old


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Drake reference! Hahaha


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

haha I don't speak goochie!!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Riley>>>>>>Miz on the mic


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ahahaha I love The Miz.

ZOOOOOOOOOOKEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Alex Riley ruined forever


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

R-Truth why?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Great.

Release R-Truth please.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with Michael Cole on R-Truth


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

R-TRUTH!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Captain Krunk


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I knew this was going to happen. God dammit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole has it right, go away Truth.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like Miz is gonna get a win this week.. Nice


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'M LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If ony someone in the crowd had a fucking vuvuzela.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Truth is horrible in every way.

Hope he jobs


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

At first I thought Eve's music was Sergeant Slaughter's.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Green Bay fucks with R-Truth but he still needs to go back to the old song.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lawl r truth. lawl lawl lawl! he is not so fancey huh


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The hell does get buck mean?!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Did that just happen


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Enter the dancing Hershey bar.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this segment would have been so much more awesome without that damn PG tag


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This song will never catch on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ah not r truth


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao

Truth realized no one was gonna sing with him so he decided to do it himself


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jesus christ, I hope r-truth gets traded to smackdown by the time I go to raw in a month, I do not want to listen to this tool


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I had the same reaction that cole did when Truth came out. 

this song is sooo horrible.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool time for Miz to beat down R-Truth.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

He did a Drake reference? Really, Really?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I like I never saw him coming, poor Eve.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hahaha the last 4 pages since Eve came out NOT ONE PERSON mentioned R Truth...no one remembered she was his valet or he even existed hahah Time To Get The Buck Out! haha


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

BTW, Alex Riley is fucking moron!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I was actually enjoying this segment when a wrestler i'm a fan of (R-Truth) f*cked it up with his terrible music.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HE IS EVEN SAYING! 
Cole is cracking me up right now.


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

mrgagentleman said:


> YES!!
> 
> Drake reference!


HELL YEA!! loved it, thought he was gonna start rapping the whole song lol


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

7 people just cheered R-Truth...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I have no idea what he is saying.


Damn, Cole said that as I was typing.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay, just get to the point.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

nWo2010 said:


> Hahaha the last 4 pages since Eve came out NOT ONE PERSON mentioned R Truth...no one remembered she was his valet or he even existed hahah Time To Get The Buck Out! haha


I believe I referenced the Zookeeper.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Drake reference! Hahaha


What you mean?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wait...he still says what's up?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Anybody see that first fan snatch away from when Truth grabbed him? Lol


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

hazuki said:


> He did a Drake reference? Really, Really?


Yeap, but it could have been worse.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Troof hasn't stepped on a fucking landmine yet? Ugh...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

To my shock, Eve was pretty damn good there.

Almost makes me hope she turns on Truth and joins Miz.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

SJFC said:


> If ony someone in the crowd had a fucking vuvuzela.


R - Truth's next gimmick!
its the only way he could be more annoying lol!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

mista kermit


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fpalm truth shut up please


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

R Truth shoulda never changed his song

Even the "what's Up" got tired, it was still better than this trash

I actually had to put my TV on mute fpalm


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Derek said:


> This song will never catch on.


Have no idea why they got rid of the only thing over about him.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

What in the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

truth sucks on the mic, never realized it till now. he sounds like a ghetto downy


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cole is loving it


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ding ding ding :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

1 hour and 7 minutes into the show, and the GM is just logging on!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

i missed the last 15ish mins after the Ziggler/Bryan match 

anything cool happen?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

my god, truth.. you, you are horrible.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Miz will roll over him.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

ughhhhhh why didn't I go to the bar, r-truth and cole just ruined my fucking night


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

if R-Truth wins, we riot.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Vince Lombardi of Raw is about to beat the shit out of this rappin fool..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ding ding ding.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

R-Truth sounds kind of awkward on the mic, but he works well with Eve. She makes a good mouthpiece for him.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Alex Riley vs. Eve?

Maybe then he A-Ri will finally take Titus O'Neill's advice and "Make it a Win." Or Wang.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Truth is the man. I hope he whips the Miz's hide tonight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

hazuki said:


> He did a Drake reference? Really, Really?


Not the first time.

When he won MITB he said

From "Show Me A Good Time":

"Call me overrated or created or too jaded because anyway you put it bitch I made yuup"


Minus the bitch, of course. And in the slow monotonous Miz voice


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why the hell is this Miz/Eve/Killings/Riley thing taking up so much time?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

R Truth ruined the segment


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Who would've thought Alex Riley would make my night? :lmao

I practically died when he said "Hair done, nails done, everything did, oh you fancy huh?"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole raging lol

Edit: PS3 commerical was epic


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> 1 hour and 7 minutes into the show, and the GM is just logging on!


You obviously missed him at the start of the show then.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cole is getting [email protected]!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ding ding ding


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't let R-Truth get all crunk on you, Miz.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ZOOKEEPAH VS MISTA KERMIT


RUMBLE IN THE JUNGLE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"Don't let R-Truth get all crunk on you..." :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm waiting for the shitstorm if Miz loses! Also still waiting for Cole to interfere in a Miz match.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

r-truth has worse mic skills than perfect's son.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> R-Truth sounds kind of awkward on the mic, but he works well with Eve. She makes a good mouthpiece for him.


I'd like to use her mouthpiece for something


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Wait...he still says what's up?


that the only thing that'll get him a pop after his entrance.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cole's cheerleading!

I'm waiting for the 3-way wedding between Miz, Riley, and Cole.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder if Drake watches wrestling


----------



## Scorpion Sting (Mar 15, 2010)

Yuk...R-Truth is on....talking with a mouth full of oatmeal...time to clean my toilet...should take about the length of this match.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Akihiko said:


> Enter the dancing Hershey bar.


hahahahahaha:lmao:lmao


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

scias423 said:


> I'd like to use her mouthpiece for something


LOL I imagine many of us would.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jared is running a marathon


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know who Drake is but I REALLY want a coffee cake right now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so many advertisments


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mr MJ™;8988194 said:


> You obviously missed him at the start of the show then.


I was a little late, my bad...



The Striker said:


> I don't know who Drake is but I REALLY want a coffee cake right now.


Seinfeld joke, love it!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like that one dude from the Bragging Rights discussion really did give up on RAW.

That or he decided to just not post in the discussion forum because everyone called him out on it.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I don't know who Drake is but I REALLY want a coffee cake right now.


You don't know who Drake is?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Brb going downstairs for a muffin.....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I know Im old/late/whatever but...

Why do people call Truth zookeepah?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I can see Miz cashing in tonight. To prove he is "awesome"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

allot of people getting there head kicked in tonight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Brb going downstairs for a muffin.....


Oh yes!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Brb going downstairs for a muffin.....


i want to go downstairs on Eve's muffin


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah1992 said:


> Who would've thought Alex Riley would make my night? :lmao
> 
> I practically died when he said "Hair done, nails done, everything did, oh you fancy huh?"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao He's the last person I would expect to quote Drake


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bout time for me to get....some ice cream


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Cole cracks me up and I never thought that would happen.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

El Pikkle said:


> Looks like that one dude from the Bragging Rights discussion really did give up on RAW.
> 
> That or he decided to just not post in the discussion forum because everyone called him out on it.


5 bucks he'll show up to shit on Orton suring the main event.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

"No ones ever gone undefeated"

Yeah.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish cole was my man


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wow didn't know eve actually could cut a good promo.

Riley owned with the drake reference, and monday right raw is hysterical


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cole = Miss Piggy


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> MICKIE?





Mr MJ™ said:


> You obviously missed him at the start of the show then.


Man bro, you're on fire tonight. Outsmarting everybody and proving the world wrong.

Miz better watch out, because you are awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A-Ri and Cole!
Goodness, it's like High School with these 3. It's really awesome. Cole should be like this ALL the time. 
Not just with a select few, it makes him much more interesting.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I know Im old/late/whatever but...
> 
> Why do people call Truth zookeepah?


He cut a promo a couple months back stating that the Raw roster is a zoo and he is the zookeeper.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ King saying if Truth kicked the Miz in the ass, Cole and Riley would both get concussions!

:lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I know Im old/late/whatever but...
> 
> Why do people call Truth zookeepah?


he said the wwe was a zoo and he was the zoo keeper in a random promo a while ago


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lawl alex riley has a personal services contract to miz. haha!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

When did Eve become Truth's valet?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Poor Eve soo much beauty stuck working with one of the worst on Raw


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> okay this political shit in wwe needs to stop, hopefully Linda loses.
> Is pathetic.


lookd like she will anyways


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the relationship between R-Truth and Eve..well he sings into a mic and she polishes the mic..

Zing


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lok said:


> lawl alex riley has a personal services contract to miz. haha!


Yeah, he's his manbitch


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

The Striker said:


> He cut a promo a couple months back stating that the Raw roster is a zoo and he is the zookeeper.


ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> When did Eve become Truth's valet?


Maybe the Bella's hookerness is spreading.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> Poor Eve soo much beauty stuck working with one of the worst on Raw


He's also one of the most over.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yeah :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> When did Eve become Truth's valet?


The first time he premiered that terrible, horrible, ridiculous, makes you want to go deaf song of his.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> When did Eve become Truth's valet?


Judging by the promo, i think it's the other way around.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

R-Truth should just give up and make Kidz Bop CD's.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I wonder what reception Orton will get in Kennedy's hometown.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

R Truth isnt bad as advertised on here, and I think people know it


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

What the fuck is this absolute garbage I'm watching?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

STUNNER!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He's also one of the most over.


Yeap, Truth is a pretty over face.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn, Piggyback Stunner


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sweet Chin Music and a Stunner tonight lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

STUNNER STUNNER STUNNER FROM R-TRUTH! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> When did Eve become Truth's valet?


She just started prancing out to the ring with him to that awful get get crunk song a few weeks back. I don't think there was ever a REASON given as to WHY she started doing this.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MUFFIN, BROTHER!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this match has gone on far too long


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kicked out of the stunner!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

are you ok, stfu cole...lol


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Zoo Cold Stunner!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bitch Slap by Eve!!!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> R Truth isnt bad as advertised on here, and I think people know it


I have to agree with you... he's worse


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

come on miz


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

So Eve is R-Truth's girl and Alex is the Miz's


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Wait....this is Green Bay? GREEEN...BAY....WISSCONNNSINNNNNAA... Where are the Mr. Kennedy chants like we had the night Vince ripped up Kennedy's WWE mag cover?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Goatlord said:


> Zoo Cold Stunner!!!!!


Zoo Cold Scorpio!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Holy shit, I confused Alex Riley for Miz for a sec. LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

bitch slapped!

nice pin by r truth!

and its over


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> MUFFIN, BROTHER!


You're either muffin or you're muffout!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

thank god i thought they mightve been pushing r-truth for a bit there


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is Riley always after the Black man


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

its a god damn front Russian leg sweep....can we stop calling it the gayest finisher name in history?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

yeaaah miz


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Miz has a super awkward finisher.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

eve looks like shes had more wangs in her than a chinese phonebook.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Now if Truth and Eve would fade into obscurity all would be well


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Miz needs to get his finisher off a lil faster


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, can we explain the Muffin reference, The Striker?
I saw it when you guys first started doing it, but I missed why.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Zoo Cold Scorpio!


Wish there were any moonsault legdrops involved


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Why is Riley always after the Black man


All he is missing is a white hood and a burning cross.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

decent match


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's True said:


> thank god i thought they mightve been pushing r-truth for a bit there


They should, because he's actually over.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I really thought the Zookeepa was gonna pull on out. But of course....

Nope. Zack Ryder better be worried, because R-Truth is coming for his job!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

how awful is Miz's finisher? I thought that was Jeff Jarrett for a second...


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

How long was that whole promo+match, of all the things to give time they give it to this.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

The Striker said:


> He cut a promo a couple months back stating that the Raw roster is a zoo and he is the zookeeper.


plus he's darker than wesley snipes!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*waits for eventual Rock bashing*


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the hell. rock came back last year on smackdown?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Rock returned? :lmao


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Randy doesn't have any friends or allies, correct? So, how would he benefit from choosing a ref? Cena is still taking orders from Barret.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nWo2010 said:


> how awful is Miz's finisher? I thought that was Jeff Jarrett for a second...


its bad - real bad.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ounk has been de masked! oh [email protected]!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Lok said:


> decent match


Really? I thought that was a horrid display of "wrestling."


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

PikachuMan said:


> the hell. rock came back last year on smackdown?


lol not really, video appearance


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the rock?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Miz needs to get his finisher off a lil faster


WWE had him slow it down to build the all important "drama."


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Geeve said:


> How long was that whole promo+match, of all the things to give time they give it to this.


That seriously a good 20-30 mins. Haha. Too long. But still good.

Hey, it's better than 20-30 mins. of pointless Special Guests doing something ridiculous.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Ok, can we explain the Muffin reference, The Striker?
> I saw it when you guys first started doing it, but I missed why.


To be honest, I don't think any of us really know why :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i want to watch that movie, due date. zack (sp?) is funny.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Am i the only one who likes miz's finisher when the opponent takes it right. (like danielson). Of course when Truth takes it it looks shit.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought the Burger King man said "Fuck double" fpalm


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> WWE had him slow it down to build the all important "drama."


it looks like shit

The move not looking fake and awkward > "drama"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Really? I thought that was a horrid display of "wrestling."


k, i didnt say anything about it being great wrestling. it was desent. due to the outside interference etc. lol


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

The Striker said:


> To be honest, I don't think any of us really know why :lmao


It's got something to do withy AJ's ass, Wade Barrett, and home baked goods.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They should, because he's actually over.


See, that's exactly what I've been saying about Hornswoggle, but NOBODY listens to me.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

thank God we have a Santino match tonight because we are obviously not getting our Zack Ryder fix this week.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> To be honest, I don't think any of us really know why :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

At least it makes sense though, with the Muffin or Muffout.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Geeve said:


> How long was that whole promo+match, of all the things to give time they give it to this.


2 Mid carders that are actually over getting some spotlight

how dare they :shocked:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

So many adverts


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Undertaker wears his shirts?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Edge = Legend

Only 1000 of each


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Am i the only one who likes miz's finisher when the opponent takes it right. (like danielson). *Of course when Truth takes it it looks shit*.


Of course, when any guy takes it, it will look like shit cause guys only have one whole down there..... jeeeeeeez


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Garth Brooks!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> At least it makes sense though, with the Muffin or Muffout.


We made shirts!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Toby Keith?????????

fuck


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Am i the only one who likes miz's finisher when the opponent takes it right. (like danielson). Of course when Truth takes it it looks shit.


I like it, but it depends on who takes it like you said.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Fuck country music.

Whiny ass bullshit.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> That seriously a good 20-30 mins. Haha. Too long. But still good.
> 
> Hey, it's better than 20-30 mins. of pointless Special Guests doing something ridiculous.


Stated about 2 minutes too soon. :gun:


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

toby keith? im legit impressed WWE managed this


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so do they listen to a lot of country music in Green Bay? i figure he'd be a better host in Dallas?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Toby Keith. What I waste.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Who else is marking for the Canadian tuxedo?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Didn't one of the Bella whores turn heel last week on the show nobody watches?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Piss break time methinks


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ugh piss break


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, Toby Keith is awful. Where are the Dixie Chicks when you need them???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The Striker said:


> We made shirts!


Hahahaaha love it


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

no doorag this time?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fucking country music, but he does have a perdy mouth.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

El Pikkle said:


> See, that's exactly what I've been saying about Hornswoggle, but NOBODY listens to me.


But Truth can wrestle a great match.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

DERP DA DERP!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

toby kieth, ugh.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Next week's star on RAW.... *GOD!*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

does anyone with an IQ actually enjoy country music?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So he didn't watch the PPV?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> We made shirts!


Those are TOO awesome!
I would TOTALLY wear that!


What the F*** is Toby Keith talking about???????????


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why are his eyes closed when he speaks?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I CANT UNDERSTAND HIM


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What is this jackass talking about???


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Whoa. This segment is dragging onn.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't even like Toby Keith, but he's got better mic skills than most of the roster.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ugh..... shameful plugs here we come.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Next week's star on RAW.... *GOD!*


hopefully he will explain why he abandoned HBK at backlash 2006


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What a liar


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Country fans help me out here.


Is this dude talking or freestyle a song right now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Here comes Ted i bet.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok right now he is really reminding me of George Thorogood, just the way he's talking


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Please make it stop please please please please please please


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Can anyone translate for me? I can't understand Horsefucker.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

im gon do da der der da der do dum dee doo doo doopppeee


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is broken.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a one fall match in the next match, and the winner must make it a win.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

No matter how many times you mention the place you are in, it doesn't mean the rest of the audience give a fuck about who you are.


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Next week's star on RAW.... *GOD!*


haven't we already had God on Raw lol, back when Vince 'found God'?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Bro kick to Toby Keith please


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Next week's star on RAW.... *GOD!*


rating 6.0 billion viewers


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This situation is deteriorating rapidly


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Didn't this guy suplex Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

He names is Sheamus!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

he has got to be plastered


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fella


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

someone help me, i can't seem to speak and open my eyes at the same time


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Why are his eyes closed when he speaks?


Cause he feels every word he speaks.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

In before


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

This guy's not sober... I'm just saying.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Truth's ears just perked up in the back, "...ill show you a gardner snake.."


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh hey, Toby Keith.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Where the fuck is Mark "ratings" Henry?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Too many limes! Too many Limes!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Country fans help me out here.
> 
> 
> Is this dude talking or freestyle a song right now?


:lmao :lmao :lmao
I'm dying right now!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sheamus' cool beer hair is back


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> ok right now he is really reminding me of George Thorogood, just the way he's talking


george thorogood is from delaware. i dont know many other musicians from there.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

There's way too many limes here. The brochure said that there would only be one. Why is there so many limes here?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

You're partner, Toby? Like, life partner?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

TOY STORY MENTION!

WIN!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I really like Santino's music.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Toby Keith trying to do a Dusty Rhodes impression?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Santino to go over in this match....CLEAN.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dude I cant help but laugh every time i see Santino.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

gotta admit i'm a sheamus fan, santino too.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

TN Punk said:


> Where the fuck is Mark "ratings" Henry?


i think i read his brother had a stroke or something, so he is at home with him i guess


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Toby Keith is inebriated.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Keith giving Santino a pep talk!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Sheamus cut his hair. :O


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

C'mon Santino, you're the fucking Milan Miracle!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Panther said:


> There's way too many limes here. The brochure said that there would only be one. Why is there so many limes here?


It's so we can use those limes to cover our ears so as not to listen to the inane ramblings of some country singer I've never heard of.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Derek said:


> I don't even like Toby Keith, but he's got better mic skills than most of the roster.


Tru dat


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sheamus kinda reminds me of Buzz from Home Alone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ditcka said:


> Is Toby Keith trying to do a Dusty Rhodes impression?


I thought it seemed a bit more Michael Hayes-esque.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is John Morrison doing there?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> TOY STORY MENTION!
> 
> WIN!


What happened???
I was looking at my phone.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF JoeMo?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lol Santino....Im OKAY!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

EDDIE VEDDER IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAY


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Sheamus kinda reminds me of Buzz from Home Alone.


If he was a bit fatter, I would agree.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Santinos the new Doink


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

:lmao Sheamus getting mad cuz he can't hit the kick


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SANTINO WINS! SANTINO WINS! SANTINO WINS!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Not enough Limes there


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Santino beats Sheamus!!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

OH SH*T


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> Santino to go over in this match....CLEAN.


ZOMG!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Ummmmm..... okay......


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAAHAHHAHA


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL GO GET A TAN


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

OH FUCK THAT


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

WHAT!!?!?!?!!??????????????????????????1!!!!


SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*FUCK YEAH!!!!*


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

hahaahaha


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What the fuck...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sheamus' career is officially dead.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Green Bay Miracle/Bury.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Morrison feuding with Sheamus would be awesome.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Santino wins santino wins santino wins.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Epic.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllllllllllllllllllll
2 time WWE champion .... jobs to a comdey character


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the flying fuck just happened?!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omfg santino and sheamus feud lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT??????


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

uhhhhh...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Santino beats Fella!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So this accomplishes what?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Santino Bitach!!!!! Haters gonna hate!


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wot ...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SANTINO IS FUCKING OVER!!!! :lmao !!!!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Did you guys hear the guy yelling 'Sheamus get a tan! Get a tan Sheamus!"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ahahahaha i called it


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Santino beat a two time world champ!? holy fuck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm calling it, tomorrow there will be a dirtsheet report saying Sheamus pissed someone off in management


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

you have to shitting me haha

Nobody but Cena or Orton could beat Sheamus, now Santino can?

wtf? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Now now, let's not take the focus away from Toby Keith...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Santino just got Horowitz on his ass.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man i was lol'ing when sheamus couldnt hit the kick


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Poor poor poor Sheamus!.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh shit! lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

props to the poster who called the santino win


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is like a 123 Kid vs Razor Ramon situation here....are we seeing the formation of the Klique 2000?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

now what the fuck was the point of that?


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Look out for Sheamus has been buried threads.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Sheamus kinda reminds me of Buzz from Home Alone.


:shocked:

OH MY GOD. YOU'RE SO RIGHT.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the fuck!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow here we go, ppl gonna start bitching about this now


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

that whole scenario reminded me of david arquette winning the WCW title 

just sayin


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WTF are they doing to Seamus. Seriously. It's fucking ridiculous. fpalm


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It's a Shameful Thing.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So this accomplishes what?


The start of a Morrison/Sheamus feud.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Milan miracle baybaaaay!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sheamus, you are the next CM Punk, Jack Swagger


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Sheamus is no longer a main eventer. HES DONE. OVER. Back to the midcards.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DAVID ARQUETTE WIN THE WCW TITLE


err... I mean santino beats sheamus


----------



## bspence (Oct 25, 2010)

I hope this starts a Morrison-Sheamus feud.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I love Santino just as much as the next man, but WHAT THE FUCK was that


Celtic Warrior > Milan Mirac.... ohhhhhhh, Thats right - _MIRACLE._

ok


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> WTF are they doing to Seamus. Seriously. It's fucking ridiculous. fpalm


Building a feud possibly.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Guys can you please stop your fucking crying, it's an obvious start for a Sheamus/Jomo feud. Put your big girl panties back on and relax. You all act like this is the worst thing WWE has ever done.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ohhh, Red Dead undead expansion looks good. Might download it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Santino is halarious, I won? I won?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

john morrison didn't even do anything, he just came out there.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I find it hilarious but disappointing that Santino has a win over Sheamus and Cena doesn't.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> Santino beat a two time world champ!? holy fuck


Yeah, well Sheamus shouldn't have been a 2-time World Champ in the 1st place.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> now what the fuck was the point of that?


Does everything have to have a point? 

"Everything is terrible. I hate everything." - IWC


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Isn't there like 4839682 different hunting games?


Who buys them?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Ohhh, Red Dead undead expansion looks good. Might download it.


How is the game?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If they are actually doing something with Santino then I'm happy. 
But pinning a 2 time WWE champ is crazy. Haha. Actually it wasn't like Sheamus' reigns were strong or anything.


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

SJFC said:


>


haha thats funny, my cat reacted the same way lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did Sheamus refuse entry to the "Bear Skin Rug Club" ? or did Santino join it?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SJFC said:


>


best gif of the night!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn , HHH no more kids , she fat now


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Hopefully this turns into a Sheamus/JoMo feud...

And hopefully once this WWE Network deal gets inked Santino can do an early morning Gulla Gulla Island remake and GET THE FUCK OFF OF MY MONDAY NIGHTS.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Isn't there like 4839682 different hunting games?
> 
> 
> Who buys them?


The same people that listen to Toby Keith


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Isn't there like 4839682 different hunting games?
> 
> 
> Who buys them?


the people who cheered when Toby Keith was introduced...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

wow now Stephanie is making election commercials for linda too?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> How is the game?


It's alright, ending is disappointing but online is pretty good and this expansion looks good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> Building a feud possibly.


What did JoMo have to do with that match? It's just confusing the way they book Seamus sometimes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gotta love the shake weight commercials. :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I marked even though I hate Morrison and Santino isn't that funny anymore >_> lol

lol @ them booing the Farve stuff


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Sheamus, you are the next CM Punk, Jack Swagger


Well, at lest Punk and Swagger can actually wrestle.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

P-Nex said:


> Does everything have to have a point?
> 
> "Everything is terrible. I hate everything." - IWC


If we didn't hate everything we wouldn't be the IWC.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Not again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG enough of this stand up stuff. We get it


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Santino pinning Sheamus makes him better than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Striker said:


>


It's a shameful thing. Lobsterhead Jr.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

god dammit not this package again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

COOOOOOOOOMMMMEEEEEE OOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i think i will continue to sit, thanks anyways wwe


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WILSON FROM CASTAWAY'S BROTHER!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wow Miz is a Rock fan, la la la la la!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh God, not this bullshit!!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool... puke break.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What kind of abomination of a jacket was DB wearing in that video?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> It's alright, ending is disappointing but online is pretty good and this expansion looks good.


For a different view, I thought the ending was awesome. Agree with the rest overall though


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> What did JoMo have to do with that match? It's just confusing the way they book Seamus sometimes.


I think they are building a feud between JoMo and Sheamus. JoMo gets involved and then Sheamus blames him, etc.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Alex Riley "Stand Up" interview, yet he isn't even on the RAW roster over at wwe.com.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Bellas" -"our jobs are pretty much to hang on guest host arms every week and smile"


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

More pandering bullshit. Can't wait until the election's over.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I could visit China, just from buying a plane ticket Miz.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Miz with the Rock impressionfpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's break Kayfabe. Riley isn't even on the roster. 
They could have picked different people, beside them. 
CENA WHERE IS YOUR NEXUS ARMBAND! Haha.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

you know whats funny, Cena says his dream was always to be a WWE Superstar...but when my brother-in-law was playing college football with him, all he wanted was to play in the NFL, and he didnt listen to rap music at all, or dress the way he does now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol this is the lamest shit ever


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

SJFC said:


>


I punched your pussy.

STOP THESE FUCKING ADVERTS. OH MY GOSH.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Donald Driver TV time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If only they were doing this for the right reasons.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I sitting down, not sure about all of you


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Santino for the win


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

To be honest Cole, a lot of people now stay up late and turn the sound down on their television so as not to hear King.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

god i hate fucking politicians


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Far more palatable than last week's 10 minute borefest, at least.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Big Show, do it for free? :lmao


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Where the hell is Heath Slater from?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Raw's top rising superstar threatening Wade.. oh boy


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

oh lord


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like they made it in anyways.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Inc hate crime.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Otunga has grown some balls.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THISISTHEMOMENTOFTHEMOMENTOFTHEMOMENTOFTHEMOMENT!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Whats this? a mystery?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Husky w00t


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

people called it


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lawl.....David O gonna get effed up??


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

my god the world would be a better place if Husky Haris' mom had an abortion


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

at least it puts a shirt on husky harris


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

New NeXuS!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooo
YES!!!!

Sucks that Nexus don't allow black people....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

two new nexus members :O


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh god, Michael & Husky are in ?



Amber B said:


> If only they were doing this for the right reasons.


Yeah, i liked the segment but did'nt like the reason they did it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad they're not ignoring the Undertaker attack


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fantastic, Nexus still sucks!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Suck it Otunga!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Both new Nexus members need to sort their hair out.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Otunga turning face!?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear to god, that's the dead singer from Drowning Pool.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> More pandering bullshit. Can't wait until the election's over.


Blumenthal McMahon 
55.5% 42.4%
http://elections.nytimes.com/2010/senate/connecticut


unless she pulls out a rabbit in 8 days, shes finished


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Numbers just keep growing and growing


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HeliWolf said:


> Where the hell is Heath Slater from?


Slater is from Wendysberg


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ImintheNexusthatmeansitwillbethedawnofmcgillicuttyandthefutureofthenexusandweregoingtobetheageofmcgillinexusandmakeitawin


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

HeliWolf said:


> Where the hell is Heath Slater from?


Ronald McDonald Land?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Arn Anderson joined the Nexus! Awesome!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

otunga is so gay even his hair pisses me off


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> god i hate fucking politicians


Fuck some other profession then


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Tell us Otunga!

Fuck off Fatty and Mr. Shit


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

The bigger picture is bigotry lol


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> Otunga turning face!?


Raw needs a new face main eventer, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

"keep up the excellent work David" :lmao


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd rather still have Tarver and Young than these two.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Heath Slater > AIDS


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

It's....the...uhhhhhhhhh...winds of....uhhhhmmmmmmm...change.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow I really was hoping Otunga would beatdown Barret


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Why did they attack Undertaker?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Why are they whoring out Orton/Cena on free tv? No clean finish that's for sure.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I swear to god, that's the dead singer from Drowning Pool.


hahaha his beard was allot cooler then fatties tho'.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

otunga's speaking abilities have improved, i must say.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Taker has been buried twice already, do they really think THIS time will be different ?...
and another Taker funeral.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Original NeXus 7 > This.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Dixie Carter: "See, girls!? Big Show says he'd do it for free. Now get out there and wrestle and I'll give you 2 for 1 coupons for french fries."


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Im so glad those 2 are finally in Nexus. Maybe we'll finally see the "Genesis of Magillicutty"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Fantastic, Nexus still sucks!!!


:agree:


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

This is gay, so here's a shot of DeNiro in Taxi Driver.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Nexus shirt does a good job of covering IRS jr's d cups.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

PS3 commercials are always a win.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit Michael Mcgillicutty looked a LOT like Ben Roethlisberger in that segment.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You know what.......Otunga wasn't that bad in that segment....actually recent segments he hasn't been as bad as he was.

Kevin Butler is THE MAN!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Raw needs a new face main eventer, it makes perfect sense.


:lmao

You're exactly right.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Kane having ANOTHER funeral for 'Taker?

Didn't he have one in 2003 too? ¬_¬


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i really dont like Mcgillicutty or Husky at all, kinda wish they werent on the show at all


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I swear to god, that's the dead singer from Drowning Pool.


Damn, thats been driving me crazy for ever. I knew he reminded me of someone.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish I could see the bigger picture, but I'm too simple to understand


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

bme said:


> Taker has been buried twice already, do they really think THIS time will be different ?...
> and another Taker funeral.


Actually three times before last night...

Just one of those instances where WWE wants us to forget the past.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Kane having ANOTHER funeral for 'Taker?
> 
> Didn't he have one in 2003 too? ¬_¬


Better than a live sex celebration.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Darren Young isn't good enough for Nexus but those 2 are?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I know he's dead and all but how many burials does Taker need?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

skyline looks interesting


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> Dixie Carter: "See, girls!? Big Show says he'd do it for free. Now get out there and wrestle and I'll give you 2 for 1 coupons for french fries."


Thats not funny, i really think thats she pays them with coupons.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> Ronald McDonald Land?


Don't you mean Imagination Land.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

ok as long as perfect jr DOESN'T talk this will work.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Fantastic, Nexus still sucks!!!


Yeap, tell me about it.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Pee Wee!!!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Better than a live sex celebration.


HEY NOW.

Torrie's Dad/Dawn Marie was TOTAL RATINGS, down to the last wrinkle.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

pee wee herman? your shitting me?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg pee wee herman


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can't wait to see Pee Wee live :lmao

Look for me guys, I'll be holding up a giant muffin.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG PEE WEE???


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh god......


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

We did it for triple H ! *rikiishi voice*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pee Wee Herman? In 2010?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh.my.god.

i will not be watching next week


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*kills self*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Pee Wee next week??? consider that Raw watched


----------



## WE THAH BEST (May 26, 2008)

my god michael mcgillicuty needs to shave his head or sometheing. he is clearly going bald, and looks like an asshole.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Darren Young isn't good enough for Nexus but those 2 are?


Dude, I don't think you understand. 
Darren Young is black. :no: It's sad.

Pee Wee Herman...........


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

A pedo hosting raw great.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

PeeWee!?!?!?!?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Jack will get you high tonight...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Kick the shit out of him Vader!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I just marked out hard for Pee Wee and the Playhouse theme.

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

good lord, pee wee herman


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fpalm I still can't believe Pee Wee Herman is gonna be on RAW. You mean to tell me they couldn't find some B actor who could come on?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

WWE officially needs to get rid of titantrons, now that Cena's features his name in exploding yellow letters.

Seriously, what the fuck happened to trons? They used to be cool.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Better than a live sex celebration.





Starbuck said:


> I know he's dead and all but how many burials does Taker need?


Well they are both better in the ring, on the mic, and they both have more of a heel look. Plus, they haven't really gotten a chance to do anything.

Darren Young out of Nexus > Darren Young in Nexus


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips, please come back.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!! PEE WEE!!!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Why's everyone hating on perfect jr? I want to hear more of those epic promo's that he's capable of.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pee Wee Herman on RAW next week? That's what's up.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Barrett walking out with Cena to Cenas music? It's just illogical


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope the secret word of the night isn't "Vintage"


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Darren Young isn't good enough for Nexus but those 2 are?


Darren did not fit in Nexus very well... He screams good guy.
Imo Barret should not lead Nexus Tarver should have. Barret gives off a hired goon vibe and Heath gives off a plotter vibe (kinda like an advisor to Tarver).


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

JaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnSeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

uh oh! the wwe's apex predator


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Don't you mean Imagination Land.


Whomever thought him up must have been having a really bad trip.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wasn't Night of Champions brought to us by Paper Jamz?? Are they running out of advertisers?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Can't wait to see Pee Wee live :lmao
> 
> Look for me guys, I'll be holding up a giant muffin.


If I see you with a muffin sign at RAW, I'll take a muffin sign to Survivor Series


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Did Orton even get a pop? or is my sound just being shit?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

They are guest stars now..not guest host. :agree:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Trips, please come back.


indeed.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

how many times is Paper Jamz going to be the main advertisement for a ppv? This is the third time already!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rated R Superstar said:


> If I see you with a muffin sign at RAW, I'll take a muffin sign to Survivor Series


No, no, not a muffin sign...a gigantic muffin!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Why does Cena keep his music, merchandise, etc 
I mean kayfabe you know Barrett wouldn't let him keep that stuff, he's humiliated him every other way


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Cena's probably going to win and make a paralyzed kid the special guest ref, to make his "dreams come true" and to "quiet all the WWE hate"

STAND UP FOR WWE!

...oh wait.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Didn't Pee Wee get caught doing some un-PG things in a un-PG movie?

How's he gonna host?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

they talk to me!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Will mark for a Kennedy chant.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Dude, I don't think you understand.
> Darren Young is black. :no: It's sad.
> 
> Pee Wee Herman...........


Wade = http://stuffblackpeoplehate.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/racism.jpg?w=500 :lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

It's Dickball McNoSkillz!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

otunga face will be shit, worse then him being heel.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

When I was very young, I would toss pennies into the fountain at the mall and make a wish. My most frequent wish was that I would wake up the next morning and my house would turn into Pee Wee's Playhouse.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

USCena said:


> how many times is Paper Jamz going to be the main advertisement for a ppv? This is the third time already!!


maybe when wwe ppv buyrates aren't mediocre anymore.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Randy Ortunga.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

The Striker said:


> No, no, not a muffin sign...a gigantic muffin!


:lmao I'll have to see it to believe it. But I will be watching closely


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> Did Orton even get a pop? or is my sound just being shit?


Yeah, they were loud and just died down quickly.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Didn't Pee Wee get caught doing some un-PG things in a un-PG movie?
> 
> How's he gonna host?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

come on ortena


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Rmx820 said:


> Did Orton even get a pop? or is my sound just being shit?


your sound wasn't shit


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena/Orton #189431948709184018109849108409184091


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The Striker said:


> No, no, not a muffin sign...a gigantic muffin!


do it. you wont.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> do it. you wont.


Dressed as a zookeeper.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

USCena said:


> how many times is Paper Jamz going to be the main advertisement for a ppv? This is the third time already!!


They're trying to get Paper Jamz over.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The shininess of The Apex Predator has led me to one conclusion:

Randy Orton steals from babies.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Nexus to attack Cena, wins by DQ and Wade picks his ref.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lawl cena slipped, oh wait


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

This match better not end the same way Barret VS Orton did last night


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The winner picks David Otunga to ref


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

JStoner said:


> This match better not end the same way Barret VS Orton did last night


of course it will


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ass Buster said:


> They're trying to get Paper Jamz over.


Should release a special "What's Up" edition, it worked for Truth.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Dressed as a zookeeper.


it would be better if you had ringside seats, or right behind Cole and King...to maximize muffin air time


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, this RAW went by really fast.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn Orton you just sent Cena flying, and you didn't even touch him!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Nexus to attack Cena, wins by DQ and Wade picks his ref.


This doesn't happen as often as what one would think.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at orton's facial expressions


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Whoever wins is gonna pick R-Truth as the special guest referee, for a rap battle at Survivor Series..


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

im going to be the FIRST to call it that barret is going to waste land cena.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow i'am seriously gonna miss otunga if they boot him, i have grown to like him and seeing husky harris and michael mcgullity standing there just didn't feel right,


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Damn Orton you just sent Cena flying, and you didn't even touch him!


Apparently that's what Vipers do!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Can Cena just turn freaking heel already


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> it would be better if you had ringside seats, or right behind Cole and King...to maximize muffin air time


Then I could catch Mr. King in my zookeeper's net and paint black stripes on him so he looks like Tony the Tiger.

Budgets, man. Budgets.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ass Buster said:


> They're trying to get Paper Jamz over.


good luck with getting over fake guitars Hey I can make one of those in like 5 minutes out of cardboard and then I can really rock out like a rockstar! :agree::side:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Orton may appear to look slippery but remember snakes are a dry and textured creature


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

They are killing Orton/Cena by having them face off randomly like this. They should keep them as far away from each other as possible if they want to make a big Mania match out of this some day. At this rate we'll have at least another 2 Orton/Cena matches before Mania 27.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Do woodchucks chuck wood??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> wow i'am seriously gonna miss otunga if they boot him, i have grown to like him and seeing husky harris and michael mcgullity standing there just didn't feel right,


I'll actually have to agree. 
Otunga has improved a lot......NOT in the ring, but definitely on the mic. 
And it would just piss me off more, and cause more conspiracy if Otunga gets kicked out. Haha.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> I'll actually have to agree.
> Otunga has improved a lot......NOT in the ring, but definitely on the mic.
> And it would just piss me off more, and cause more conspiracy if Otunga gets kicked out. Haha.


I'd miss that nappy headed hoe


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Then I could catch Mr. King in my zookeeper's net and paint black stripes on him so he looks like Tony the Tiger.
> 
> Budgets, man. Budgets.












where you think this shit up man?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ddt...vintage jake the snake


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I want a Burger King breakfast bowl!
JUST THE BOWL!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Then I could catch Mr. King in my zookeeper's net and paint black stripes on him so he looks like Tony the Tiger.
> 
> Budgets, man. Budgets.


If you have trouble catching him, you could always lure him by saying you have "puppies." Or you could give his son a job.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> They are killing Orton/Cena by having them face off randomly like this. They should keep them as far away from each other as possible if they want to make a big Mania match out of this some day. At this rate we'll have at least another 2 Orton/Cena matches before Mania 27.


It's ok, Cole will just sell it as if it's been 3 years since we've seen an Orton/Cena match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I'd miss that nappy headed hoe


Hey hey hey Don Imus

take it easy :lmao


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Santino pinned Sheamus? What a joke!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

inb4 Orton wins and picks Mike Kyota as ref.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> where you think this shit up man?


Well King is orange as a motherfucker. And I don't do drugs at all dude. :lmao


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

-AA- not to be confused with the FU


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I'd miss that nappy headed hoe


:lmao 
He let's his SOUL GLO, he let's it shine through!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

5 VS 5, MOVES OF DOOM THAT IS MWUAHAH


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I want a Burger King breakfast bowl!
> JUST THE BOWL!


I want that girl watering her lawn in that add


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Bomberman said:


> Darren did not fit in Nexus very well... He screams good guy.
> Imo Barret should not lead Nexus Tarver should have. Barret gives off a hired goon vibe and Heath gives off a plotter vibe* (kinda like an advisor to Tarver)*.


From 1:11 i say the opposite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc7jw1lYiTg


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wade is going to get a dq


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Well King is orange as a motherfucker. And I don't do drugs at all dude. :lmao


yeah i realized what you meant after i posted that....you said stripes and i thought zebra then remembered King's spray on Jersey Shore tan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> They are killing Orton/Cena by having them face off randomly like this. They should keep them as far away from each other as possible if they want to make a big Mania match out of this some day. At this rate we'll have at least another 2 Orton/Cena matches before Mania 27.


They know Orton can't draw so it doesn't matter.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Randy chooses black referee alex riley attacks the black referee and MIZ CASHS IN BOOK IT.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL push of doom!!! Cenas 6th move!!!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

From Cena's first shoulder block you could call the rest of the moves in the match basically....shoulder block, shoulder block, back drop drop, 5 knuckle, fake AA, fake RKO, power slam, rope DDT but a botch....this match is stale.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

5 Moves of doom vs 5 moves of doom.

Brilliant.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What the F! Cena can't do that. 
What a hypocrite too! Where's Jericho!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Ortons is almost in that place where he hears voices in his head. lol


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

This doesn't even seem like a feud between Randy and Cena, but Barret and Cena. Randy needs a meaningful feud again.


----------



## Morbo (Mar 30, 2010)

llamadux said:


> Sheamus is no longer a main eventer. HES DONE. OVER. Back to the midcards.


Lets not overreact, he has to feud with someone whilst Orton/Barret are main eventing and who else is there to feud with since Cena/Orton/Barret are all tied up at the moment? when he is finished with JM he will probably be back in the main event picture.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

leg drop? looked more like a bulldog to me :shrug:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Waits for Orton's Bill Cosby dance*


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

You know, a lot of people are calling Orton the no-draw.

But in all honesty, I think it's the way that they are writing his character. They make the crowd confused as to how they should react... and he by no means has the charisma to do the whole "bad ass face" thing like SCSA. Not by a longshot.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd is hot now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hearing them voices


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Striker said:


> *Waits for Orton's Bill Cosby dance*


lol the trance


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Intense match so far... and Cena proves the crowd still loves him by his chants against Orton.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

anybody know what those ringside tickets gonna cost for WM 27?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao
> He let's his SOUL GLO, he let's it shine through!


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Coming To America reference! Repped!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm glad that we get to see Cena/Orton again for the millionth time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Orton with a dropkick!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Orton still has one of the best dropkicks in the business


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

That gust of wind coming off of Randy's toes must have really hurt Cena's face.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> *Waits for Orton's Bill Cosby dance*


We still need someone to put a gif with him in a sweater, doing that. Hahaha

Cena needs to be fired, LISTEN to Wade!
So it's ok for you to interfere in Wade's match but not vice versa?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

viper time


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

NOT IN MY FIGHT, ILL WIN THIS FIGHT


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so sick of hearing Cole say how orton is slitering all over the ring. I wish he would just slither off of my tv.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice miss on that dropkick, Dickball McNoSkillz


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao
> He let's his SOUL GLO, he let's it shine through!


Feelin all so silky smooth


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Orton kicked out of the AA suck it Cena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW! he kicked out of that?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

god forbid orton loses a clean match

maybe barretts gonna get orton disqualified


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Wouldn't you logically roll out of the ring every time you hear his dumb ass BEATING on the canvas right beside you?


----------



## tedaus (Apr 3, 2007)

Holy shit. What is this? TNA?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Striker said:


> *Waits for Orton's Bill Cosby dance*


Lol, now that you mentioned it he does look like he has been taking lessons from Bill Cosby.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

kicked out of the .."AA"..right


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really loses its credibility whenever 2 big names have a match now they ALWAYS kick out of each other's finishers at least once


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

It's sad that the main event on raw is better then the main event of a ppv


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr.King said:


> Orton kicked out of the AA suck it Cena


Who gives a fuck? Wade Barrett kicked out of it too...


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Woot, surprise RKO.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL I remember it only took one A.A to beat Orton. But since he is now a "Anti-Face" he can take two. What a joke.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tantrum ----> Powerslam ----> Bill Cosby dance ----> RKOZ! ----> Post match Jello bath.

PUNT, BROTHER!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

EVERYTIME, everytime Cena gets hit with a finisher in a match he rolls out....WWE is too obvious with protecting their stars....if they didn't protect people from the start it would be no big deal if either guy lost cleanly...I miss WCW.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

knew that rko was coming haha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I thought that Randy was going kiss Cena for a minute there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Barrett repaying Cena the favor.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HAHAHA! Tho I wanted to see another kick to the head tonight.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

haha same finish 2 nights in a row, how rad is that.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol paybacks a bitch cena


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

fuck no waste land


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh look no one saw that coming AT ALL....total swerve WWE, you took us all by surprise


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Knew it was going to happen.


----------



## tedaus (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow. What a shock. Why couldn't Barrett do that in the beginning and we wouldn't have had to see this pathetic match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

well that poster called it, haha


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cena just got RKOed but a closeline kills him?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Barret's revenge!


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Magillicutty is out there, someone give him a mic quick.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I love it. It's what Cena did to Barrett last night.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

oh shit is getting ugly


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

THE WASTELAND


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's not the Black Ref?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow never saw the coming...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena fans are like Limes, there's too many of them.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

it was obvious


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Husky Harris looks like a fat feggot...I can't stand looking at him.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

John Cena turns heel at Survivor Series.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo are Skip and Tarver like out of Nexus forever now? or will Nexus be 9 members when they come back?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Wade is such a great heel!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like seeing 6 N's again. It looks so much better. 
And the N does NOT stand for N**** 'cause they don't let them in!
Otunga's only in 'cause he's light skinned. Hahaha. 

YES!
Wade Barrett will be your NEW WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Guess I get to witness Wade Barrett's first title win ever


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn, i was about to make a thread titled "Is teh Rock da mystery ref"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

hahaha thats awesome stipulations


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so retarded.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Damn, i was about to make a thread titled "Is teh Rock da mystery ref"


Nope, but he's the reason they helped Kane! QUICK MAKE THE THREAD!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> 5 Moves of doom vs 5 moves of doom.
> 
> Brilliant.


Equals 10 moves of drama! Brilliant!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> sooo are Skip and Tarver like out of Nexus forever now? or will Nexus be 9 members when they come back?


Tarver's out but they never said Skip was hurt, they just said he was injured.

But I doubt he'll return as a member of the Nexus.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr.King said:


> John Cena turns heel at Survivor Series.


I doubt it, but he might.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

zomg the john cena heel turn at survivor series!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn, Orton's screwed


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i smell a serve coming!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWAAAAAAAAIIIIIITTTTTTT!!!!
WHY??? 
Why should Cena be free??? Ughhh


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at cenas reaction


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

oh shoot! cena's in a real pickle now!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I enjoyed raw, night all!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena will be relived of his nexus duties when orton cena fued again?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

dammit cena stop caring about orton. he would slit ut throat while u sleep and u would still help carry his bags (kayfabe wise)


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cena must challenge Miz somehow for his Money In The Bank case, let Barrett win against Orton, and cash in directly after...Cena with belt out of Nexus.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett better win this time, although I like seeing Cena be their bitch lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I still get that feeling Barrett will somehow lose.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena got told.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New Champion in 4 weeks


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

randy orton is screwed good night ladies and gens.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

raw was good tonight am tired now night


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was a great RAW I must say. 
Hopefully a big swerve at SS, cause Cena shouldn't be free yet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hoping for an Orton win at Survivor Series.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

So Barrett will win, then Miz will cash in, with Cena helping Miz take the Championship?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Good show. Goodnight my compatriots.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Well one possibility is that after cena helps barret beat orton, he takes out barret so bad that Miz can cash in and just roll barret over for the 1-2-3.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Nope, but he's the reason they helped Kane! QUICK MAKE THE THREAD!!!!!


Swagger ROCKS just beat me to it:sad:


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

As usual, Barrett = BAWSE


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> I still get that feeling Barrett will somehow lose.


One can only hope he does.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

As much as it makes sense to turn Cena heel at Survivor Series, I don't think Vince has the balls to do it. If it happens though, I can't wait to see the looks on all the kids faces.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Miz cashes in the moment Cena takes the title of Barrett lol


----------



## saxophonelegend (Mar 11, 2005)

wait what were they talking about a fatal four way between cena orton barrett and sheamus for the wwe championship?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> One can only hope he does.


I don't. I want Barrett to win.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i'am smelling a swerve, wade will still not win the title, cena will call it right down the middle cuz it would make it seem selffish if he cost's orton the title,


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> As much as it makes sense to turn Cena heel at Survivor Series, I don't think Vince has the balls to do it. If it happens though, I can't wait to see the looks on all the kids faces.


Indeed!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cena loves him some Wade Barrett if you get what I mean. Don't you Cena!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Barrett Will win, Miz will Cash in, Goodnight


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Can someone explain to me the stipulation for the Orton-Barrett match at Survivors series please? My stream lagged and I didn't catch it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, where Russo when you need him? He was booking the ppv last night, right?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yet another PPV main event I don't give a rats ass about. Step your game up WWE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This whole thing would be so much more effective if Cena and Orton were even remotely friends instead of trying to kill each other this time last year. I just don't see why Cena is all torn up about losing his title. I actually think he will stick with Nexus in order not to screw Orton at SS because that's what his character is all about. Call me crazy but Cena calling it down the middle with Orton going over is the way I see it going down. Maybe at TLC Cena will finally win his freedom in time for the Rumble.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> As much as it makes sense to turn Cena heel at Survivor Series, I don't think Vince has the balls to do it. If it happens though, I can't wait to see the looks on all the kids faces.


Survivor Series 2010 will mark the WWE Screw Job. John Cena will turn on the WWE and stay with Nexus.

At least that's if they are going to make him a heel.

But this is interesting:
-If Barrett wins, he becomes Champion and Cena is free.
-If Barrett loses, he gets fired

And if Cena turns on Orton, who is the WWE's current face and that the fans are cheering loudly for it would make since to screw over the guy who has the WWE in his hands


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

♠Chip♠;8988941 said:


> Can someone explain to me the stipulation for the Orton-Barrett match at Survivors series please? My stream lagged and I didn't catch it.


Cena needs to help Barrett win the title in order to get relieved of his duties, and if Barrett doesn't win he's fired.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*What I liked about RAW*
- The fact that every Nexus member (At that point of time) had held a belt besides Barrett
- Kaitlyn in HD :yum:
- CM Punk on commentary
- The Bryan/Ziggler match
- A potential Punk/Bryan feud
- Alex Riley on the mic
- R-Truth finally not trying to get the crowd to sing along with him
- The Bellas returning to being the guest host whores and not trying to wrestle
- The start of a Sheamus/Morrison feud
- The Nexus attack on Kane having more to it
*What I didn't like about RAW*
- David Otunga losing his title
- Dolph Ziggler losing two nights in a row
- R-Truth ruining a good segment
- Melina jobbing
- LayCool continuing their reign of dominance. (Seriously, when was the last time they lost?)
- Toby Keith's long promo sucking up to the crowd
- Husky "Fat piece of shit" Harris and Michael "Genesis" McGillicuty being back on T.V.
- Wade Barrett in another WWE title match


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Impeach Wade Barret!


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know.

I think it's a little soon for Cena to be heel.

Yes, Orton gets MAD pops, but I don't think he's ready to be the face of the company.....not yet.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

mrgagentleman said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I think it's a little soon for Cena to be heel.
> 
> Yes, Orton gets MAD pops, but I don't think he's ready to be the face of the company.....not yet.


When and how else should it happen then


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Did somebody pull Randy Orton's tampon string? Because that was yet another bloody mess.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> This whole thing would be so much more effective if Cena and Orton were even remotely friends instead of trying to kill each other this time last year. I just don't see why Cena is all torn up about losing his title. *I actually think he will stick with Nexus in order not to screw Orton at SS because that's what his character is all about. Call me crazy but Cena calling it down the middle with Orton going over is the way I see it going down. Maybe at TLC Cena will finally win his freedom in time for the Rumble.*


Completely agree.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

♠Chip♠;8988941 said:


> Can someone explain to me the stipulation for the Orton-Barrett match at Survivors series please? My stream lagged and I didn't catch it.


Cena is the referee. If Barrett wins the title, Cena is free of Nexus. If he doesn't win the title, Cena is fired. For some reason, John is torn between helping out the asshole who RKO's anyone within 30 feet of him, and giving the belt to Barrett, whom he can easily then just challenge once he's free of Nexus. Yeah, tough choice.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

They need to do a better job of selling WHY Cena would give a rats ass about Orton losing his title.. he looks like a real pussy coming to Orton's defense and hesitating to attack him, especially after Orton RKOed him at the PPV for no good reason. Orton is still in tweener-mode and has done nothing but attack Cena at every turn thus far and act like a complete dick to him storyline-wise, so there's no reason he should want to see Orton retain the title.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> *Call me crazy but Cena calling it down the middle with Orton going over is the way I see it going down. Maybe at TLC Cena will finally win his freedom in time for the Rumble.*


But if Orton wins Cena would be fired. I know he said he didn't care but still.

I'm thinking Cena lets Wade win, not in a heel way but just to get his freedom back and months later he'll challenge him to a match for the title. Don't know if they'll wait for WM for that, or if they'll book Taker/Barrett at WM.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr.King said:


> When and how else should it happen then


I don't think it should happen at all.

Right now, there isn't one other face who could be as effective as Cena as the face of the company.

Like I said earlier, Orton's got the pops, but it's much more to being the face of the company than just getting loud pops.

Overall, when you factor in pops, merch sales, marketability, Orton's not even as popular as Rey. If anyone could take the place of Cena as being the face of WWE, it would be him....but seeing how Rey is Mr. SD!, I doubt that would ever happen.

Now, I wouldn't be surprised if Cena turned heel at SS....I just don't agree w/ it...not this soon anyway.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Barrett Will win, Miz will Cash in, Goodnight


as cena counts the 1,2,3. turning miz face? eh...that would be a swerve... and a big one...definite possibility. because cena wasnt instructed to call the barrrett - miz match down the middle...just the orton - barrett match down the middle.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> as cena counts the 1,2,3. turning miz face? eh...that would be a swerve... and a big one...definite possibility. because cena wasnt instructed to call the barrrett - miz match down the middle...just the orton - barrett match down the middle.


Perhaps!,Damn interesting.....Oh well either way i think this was a pretty good raw episode!.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

what's the issue here? if barrett wins the title, so what? then cena can just challenge barrett for it and beat him.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Morrison could replace Cena as the face of Raw


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Morrison could replace Cena as the face of Raw


HAHA good one.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> what's the issue here? if barrett wins the title, so what? then cena can just challenge barrett for it and beat him.


For some reason Cena loves Orton and doesn't want to cost him the title. What's Orton ever done for him? Except kick his dad in the head.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Morrison could replace Cena as the face of Raw


I always thought he could be the next Shawn Michaels if developed his mic skills a bit more. He's getting better but long way to go before being the face of the company. But also, Cena is a crappy face of the company when you consider half the arena chants "Let's Go Cena" and the other half chants "Cena Sucks". You never saw this when Austin was top face.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rickey said:


> But if Orton wins Cena would be fired. I know he said he didn't care but still.
> 
> I'm thinking Cena lets Wade win, not in a heel way but just to get his freedom back and months later he'll challenge him to a match for the title. Don't know if they'll wait for WM for that, or if they'll book Taker/Barrett at WM.


I'm sure they'll find another loophole or something. But Cena letting Barrett win at the expense of somebody else, even somebody he doesn't like is just not Cena. There will obviously be a big moment in the match where he has to make the choice and I see him calling it for Orton.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There's so much confusion as to who everyone thinks will win.

But watch, come Survivor Series, as soon as Cena counts the 1-2-3 (for whoever), a lot of people are gonna be saying...this was so predictable...I knew this was gonna happen...I called this as soon I saw them come out to the ring.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I'm sure they'll find another loophole or something. But Cena letting Barrett win at the expense of somebody else, even somebody he doesn't like is just not Cena. There will obviously be a big moment in the match where he has to make the choice and I see him calling it for Orton.


If that happens then they'll play the "fired" storyline for a while but I don't see them keeping Cena off tv for too long. Don't see any kind of loophole they can think of, not even a countout or DQ loophole since Barrett said that he has to win the title in order for Cena to be free. Maybe Orton/Cena will make a deal before the match? hmmm....Otunga may get involved.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

This storyline is becoming ridiclous with all the loopholes , it was on a roll a few weeks ago when barret was pissing cena off but since then they've beaten each other up, shouldn't they have built anticaption to the moment cena gets his hands on barrett they've gone and ruined it.


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

is it good for the WWE Image to be bringing in Pee WEE Herman next week??


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Am I the only one that sees Cena turning Heel & Survivor Series? I mean come on they have the perfect opportunity to do it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I've only heard of Pee Wee Herman because of Family Guy :$


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> I've only heard of Pee Wee Herman because of Family Guy :$


Seriously? Never heard of Pee Wee's Big Adventure? Or pee wee's playhouse?

The humor's pretty...wild at times


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope, don't know if it aired here or not but i've never heard anyone mention it.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, basically the same as what someone else predicted: Cena will help Barrett win the title, Cena will beat the crap out of Barrett afterward, and Miz will cash in and win the belt, then escape the ring before Nexus can beat him down.


----------



## saxophonelegend (Mar 11, 2005)

Y2Joe said:


> Yeah, basically the same as what someone else predicted: Cena will help Barrett win the title, Cena will beat the crap out of Barrett afterward, and Miz will cash in and win the belt, then escape the ring before Nexus can beat him down.


yes or... and this is a much more unlikely possibility. cena has been so torn between keeping his job and dealing with his homoerotic feelings toward randy orton so he plays triple agent. he plans to help barrett win and attacks him after he does win. he tells the miz his plan so that miz can cash in and win the belt. he tells orton the ENTIRE plan so orton can then beat miz to recapture the title so that orton and cena can keep being gay together and cena gets to keep his job because that's a loophole in a way, AND miz can cash in and I don't have to keep seeing "when iz miz gonna cash in?!" anymore on this forum


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> There's so much confusion as to who everyone thinks will win.
> 
> But watch, come Survivor Series, as soon as Cena counts the 1-2-3 (for whoever), a lot of people are gonna be saying...this was so predictable...I knew this was gonna happen...I called this as soon I saw them come out to the ring.


This

Benoit(R.I.P) can come back and people are gonna say "OMFG PREDICTABWLE!!!!"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Morrison could replace Cena as the face of Raw


nahhhh


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Anybody else think that R-Truth should use whatever the hell that stunner-looking move was for his finisher rather than that stupid spinning elbow thing?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ It looked a lot like Skip Sheffields old finisher (before he started using the clothesline). 

Is a fairly awesome move.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wade Barrett is the stupidest man alive. Kayfabe wise, why wouldn't he pick Slater or Gabriel as guest referee? Then he's got a 100% chance of winning. Now he's got to rely on Cena going against his better judgement. I know they needed to get Cena in as ref, but they should've come up with a smarter stipulation. 

Great Raw nonetheless this week. Lot's of character development and it sounds like there's a Nexus higher power again.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol @ thinking that Barrett is going to win when the odds are stacked againt orton.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

I think it's too predictable for Wade to win and like some people said, the odds are stacked against Orton and Cena wouldn't just screw Orton like that. He's going to call it down the middle and I definitely see Orton retaining. 

As for the whole "firing" thing, there are ways around that. Vince McMahon could make an appearance on Raw the next night and say Cena's not fired. 

The only other thing I could see happening is what others have predicted as well. Wade wins the belt and Miz cashes in then Cena counts the 1,2,3. It would make sense after everything Wade has done to him and since Wade technically won the belt with Cena's help Cena would still be free.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

RAW

*Good things*
- Wade Barrett on the mic, again great
- Kaitlyn on RAW
- CM Punk on commentary 
- Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
- Eve can actually talk, diddn't know that.
- Alex Riley's mic work
- Morrison / Sheamus feud?
- Nexus bigger again

*Bad things*
- Guest host crap
- Divas tag match
- No Goldust
- No Maryse


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

If Cena was free wont we just get back to 5 weeks ago where Nexus continually beat him up and interupt his fight? He needs to take Otunga with him if he's free. Have Barrett take the belt and then Cena Otunga and whoever else beat the sh!t out of both Orton and Barrett!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Fire at Heart said:


> This storyline is becoming ridiclous with all the loopholes , it was on a roll a few weeks ago when barret was pissing cena off but since then they've beaten each other up, shouldn't they have built anticaption to the moment cena gets his hands on barrett they've gone and ruined it.


Yes they should have, creative dropped the ball on the Cena/Barrett tension with them pushing each other around too much. The yellow bellied promo a few weeks back made Barrett look untouchable - but Cena has attacked Barrett at least 3 times since without consequence. The tension is still good, but it would have been greatness without so much to and fro physical confrontation between the two. It kind of feels like Barrett has lost a bit of heat since then also, it's harder to buy into the bully after you see the victim own the bully - hopefully it can be repaired on the build to Survivor Series.

As for RAW - solid show. Highlights were Dragon/Ziggler II and Micheal Cole telling R-Truth to "Go Away" - you tell him Cole! :lmao


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Barrett says that if Cena doesn't help him win, he will be fired...but really, he's not the one with the power to do that. The annoymous GM is. Could be that Cena lets Orton win, Barrett goes to fire him on the next RAW. The GM is revealed, possibly being Triple H and he says that only he has the power and either does it (creating a storyline with Trips/Cena) or says that Cena wont be fired and Barrett abused his power etc.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Fire at Heart said:


> This storyline is becoming ridiclous with all the loopholes , it was on a roll a few weeks ago when barret was pissing cena off but since then they've beaten each other up, shouldn't they have built anticaption to the moment cena gets his hands on barrett they've gone and ruined it.


I think they've just decided to go in a different direction with it. Think about it, if Cena helps Barrett win the WWE Title at Survivor Series just so he can keep his job, the locker room may turn against him and I think this may be where it is heading. They teased it a few weeks ago with R-Truth telling Cena to just quit.

Anyway, great RAW. I still don't like the way they made people pay to see that finish at Bragging Rights to continue the storyline but I'm looking forward to the match at Survivor Series. The Barrett/Cena stuff was great again and I'm glad The Nexus have six members because it makes them look stronger, The Miz promo and the match with R-Truth were good, Ziggler/Bryan II was very good and they teased a Punk/Bryan feud, which could produce some fantastic matches.

RAW has been very good this year, no doubt about it.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with everything Eve said.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

How in the fucking heel can you start the show with 20 minutes with the Nexus crap and expecting a Up in the ratings? 

Ziggler/Bryan II was brilliant and nice tease for futur matches with CM Punk

Same for Morrison/Sheamus, Johnny Boy could put another name on is " peoples i've beat" former World champion i've beat " list

that's it


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

4hisdamnself said:


> How in the fucking heel can you start the show with 20 minutes with the Nexus crap and expecting a Up in the ratings?


What? Of course they should have started with that. People wanted to see the fallout from what happened last night and it is the biggest angle on the show.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea people do talk some rubbish sometimes lol.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

You know you have something good on your hands when people assign numbers to the matches of a feud.

I can´t wait for "Bryan/Ziggler III, Return Of The Ziggles".


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

was a great raw. Ziggler and Daniel MOTN again


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Daniel/Ziggler and Cena/Orton were both good matches.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Good RAW. I hated the guest host though.

CM Punk - "I'm calling this action King, maybe if you called a match once in a while..." lmfao

Punk for commentator every week.

Also if I was Wade Barrett, I'd have fired John Cena already.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RAW was pretty good. The only major problem I have is the almost complete sidelining of Orton. Surely he needs to have some mic time to address the Nexus conspiracy against him because for the last month since winning the title he has been silent. Fuck the WWE Creative team.

As for Nexus, I love that Harris and Hennig have been added as well as the intrigue regarding Otunga's threat to reveal the reason behind the attack on The Undertaker. In speculating in what it might be, I cannot help but think about HHH being behind it all in order to get rid of Taker for retiring HBK...

As for Cena, I fear that hopes of a much vaunted heel turn and run at The Undertaker's streak might have taken a hit as it would have to happen at Survivor Series which seems too long away from Mania to sustain a heel Cena.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Great Raw, enjoyed Bragging Rights too. 

If they're teasing a Punk/Danielson feud, that's awesome. If one thing Raw is lacking, it's a decent mid-card feud. The Nexus storyline takes up the majority of Raw these days. Not a bad thing, but some other storylines would be nice to have. 

For some reason I really enjoyed the Miz/Eve/R-Truth/Alex Riley promo as well as the match that followed. 

I would like a Raw Survivor Series Match with Miz, Alex Riley, Sheamus, Ted Dibiase and CM Punk vs R-Truth, Santino Marella, Daniel Bryan, John Morrison and Evan Bourne or Goldust. Or I wonder if it'll be a Raw vs Smackdown match. Or will they even do a traditional Survivor Series match this year?


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

RAW IS SANTINO!!!!!!!

I laughed hard when he sang with that Toby Keith guy


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Miz does a good job at making me dislike him. Truth is just garbage and needs to go back to TNA with all the other rejects. Dude couldn't even get the crowd behind his shit promo last night. I wish someone from team raw would have beat miz's ass for talking so much shit but i forgot the current generation of wrestlers are straight up pussies.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

CM Punk said:


> William Regal did the real work with this kid. Shawn Michaels just took $3,000 from him.


CM Punk rocks my world. I can't express how awesome it is to see ROH guys pwning The Clique, live on Raw. The proverbial torch just got ripped out of Shawn's hands. Vive la Revolución!


----------



## saxophonelegend (Mar 11, 2005)

rcc said:


> Wade Barrett is the stupidest man alive. Kayfabe wise, why wouldn't he pick Slater or Gabriel as guest referee? Then he's got a 100% chance of winning. Now he's got to rely on Cena going against his better judgement. I know they needed to get Cena in as ref, but they should've come up with a smarter stipulation.


good point... also with slater or gabriel as the ref, he has the title, AND he _still_ has cena. but then I guess this whole feud's been about barrett trying to break cena's conscience


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Wade Barrett was awesome once again.

The rest of the show was meh with the exception of Daniel Bryan vs. Ziggler and Eve Torres and Miz promo.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Michael Cole needs to be revealed as the GM and become a mega heel. I suppose it suits him, hiding behind a computer though.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Raw could have been fucking awful for all i cared.

Alex Riley quoted "Fancy" :lmao easily one of the funniest things i've seen this year.
but it WAS a good show overall. they showcased their mic men (Barrett, Miz, etc.), showcased their wrestling (Bryan, Cena, etc.), and just a really good night.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Things I noticed on RAW. Alex Riley saying "Come on MIKE" instead of Miz.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Just watched Raw, and The Miz can draw some heat now. Soon to be top heel of the company?


----------

